# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  Quotes

## vince

Διακρίνω μεγάλη δημιουργικότητα στο φόρουμ από πολλούς και θα ήθελα να μάθω τις αγαπημένες σας προτάσεις (αυτοδημιούργητες περισσότερο). 

Θα ξεκινήσω ως εξής:


Η γνώση είναι δύναμη, η φαντασία παντοδύναμη.

Η φαντασία είναι η αρχή της δημιουργίας. Όσο χάνουμε την επαφή με την φαντασία τόσο γερνάμε πνευματικά.

----------


## GreenPeyote

κι εμένα σήμερα με έχει πιάσει υστερία ποσταρίσματος...:P
και έχουν ανοίξει τόσα θέματα που δεν προλαβαίνω να τα διαβάσω και με έχει πιάσει εμμονή να θέλω να τα διαβάσω όλα!... με το μαλακό παιδιά :)

Σκέφτομαι να γράψω κάτι αυτοδημιούργητο αλλά δεν μου έρχεται και φοβάμαι μη πώ βλακεία :P
οπότε γράφω κάτι δανεικό...


Everything is dust and shadows....
Όλα είναι σκόνη και σκιές , ελληνιστί.

Το πήρα από τη ταινία Gladiator που το είπε ο ασπρομάλλης εκπαιδευτής μονομάχων λίγο πρίν πεθάνει και μου έχει κολλήσει για κάποιο λόγο!!! Λίγο μακάβριο ε? ...αλλά αυτό μου ήρθε

----------


## vince

Gladiator..πόσο καιρό εχω να δώ την ταινία αυτή? Ωραία ταινία.

Κορυφαίες ατάκες απο μια άλλη ταινία είναι οι παρακάτω..copy &amp; paste απο imdb. Ταινία: Η Φωλιά του Κούκου.

[the inmates are playing cards and betting with cigarettes]
Martini: [rips a cigarette in half] I bet a nickel.
McMurphy: Dime\'s the limit, Martini.
Martini: I bet a dime.
[Puts the two halves onto the table]
McMurphy: This is not a dime, Martini. This is a dime.
[shows a whole cigarette]
McMurphy: If you break it in half, you don\'t get two nickels, you get shit. Try and smoke it. You understand?

----------


## GreenPeyote

καλά πόσες ώρες έχω κλείσει στο φορουμ ρε γμτ?? Έχω ένα σωρό δουλειές να κάνω και εγώ κάθομαι στον υπολογιστή... Είναι τελικά μεγάλη εξάρτηση το φόρουμ!!

----------


## Empneustns

Aγαπη ειναι εμπιστοσυνη?και αν ναι,πως μπορω να σε εμπιστευτω;

----------


## weird

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα, μπορώ όμως να κάνω κάτι.

----------


## weird

Οι φοβίες μου μοιάζουν με κομμάτια κατακερματισμένης παιδικότητας που διαρρηγνύουν το παρόν μου.

----------


## weird

Παραλλαγή:
αισθάνομαι, άρα υπάρχω.

----------


## weird

Δεν είμαι πάντα ότι νιώθω.
Δεν είμαι πάντα ότι φαίνομαι.
Δεν είμαι πάντα ότι δείχνω.

----------


## weird

Η δυναμή μου είναι εδώ ακόμα κι αν εγώ δεν την βλέπω.

----------


## weird

Όταν αγαπώ φοβάμαι λιγότερο.

----------


## weird

Ακόμα, οταν παλευα με αγοραφοβια, αυτή η σκεψη, με είχε πολύ βοηθήσει.


Σπίτι μου, θα είναι το κορμί μου, ΜΟΝΟ. Μέσα του υπάρχω πάντα εγώ και μέσα μου υπάρχει πάντα αυτο. 


( αυτα σε φασεις που ερχοταν η φυγη για σπίτι:))

----------


## weird

Κανέναν άλλο δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω, πέρα από τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## weird

Δεν μου αρέσουν τα ομοιώματα. Γι αυτό όταν κάτι τελιεώνει θέλω να μπορώ να του λέω αντίο, αντι να το τραβώ από το μανίκι.

----------


## weird

Αυτό παλιότερα, όταν παλευα με κοινωνική φοβία( και την ταμπέλα της).

Απο σήμερα, θα λεω αυτό απο το οποίο υποφέρω με την πραγματική του έννοια: 
Ελλειψη εσωτερικής ελευθερίας.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> living is easy
> with eyes closed


dying is done 
with eyes closed

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Όταν νιώθω ερωτευμένη, Γίνομαι για τον Άλλο.
> 
> Όταν δεν είμαι, Είμαι για Μένα.
> 
> Θέλω να είμαι κάποια μέρα ερωτευμένη και να Είμαι για Μένα και για τον Άλλο.


Κάποιες μέρες για να έρθουν, απαραίτητη προυπόθεση, είναι να τις επιθυμήσουμε πρώτα. Ετσι και για σένα, τώρα πια, είμαι βέβαια, εκείνη η μέρα, θα ρθει!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Η Αλήθεια.
> 
> Πόση νομίζουμε ότι αντέχουμε και πόση πραγματικά αντέχουμε; 
> 
> Κι αν η αλήθεια μας δε συμπίπτει με την αλήθεια του άλλου, κάτι που πολύ συχνά συμβαίνει αφού η αλήθεια δεν είναι μοναδική, αν ενστερνιστούμε την αλήθεια του άλλου μηπως προδίδουμε τα πιστεύω μας; Αν ενστερνιστούμε τη δική μας αλήθεια, μήπως βρισκόμαστε σε άρνηση;
> Η λογική απάντηση: εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση. Και ποιος είναι αυτός που κρίνει;


Αυτός που ΚΡΙΝΕΙ σε κάτι τέτοιες λεπτές πριπτώσεις που ξέρεις να διακρίνεις,
είναι αυτός που μάλλον αρνείται την πιθανότητα αδυναμίας να εκφραστεί μια οποιαδήποτε κρίση, σε κάτι τέτοιες λεπτές περιπτώσεις που ξέρεις να βιώνεις...

και σου απαντώ ( αγαπημένη μου ΦΙΛΗ):

Όταν εξαντλησεις την έρημο της κρίσης, όταν φτάσεις στα πέρατα, τότε θα δεις μια όαση να αποκαλύτπεται ολάκερη μπροστά σου, η όαση της αίσθησης.

όταν πια οι κρίσεις δεν σου είναι αρκετές, άρχισε να ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ.

Ίσως έτσι τα αδιέξοδα σου φανούν πιο ελαφριά. 
:)))

Αν δεν τα έγραφα σε άνθρωπο που αγαπώ, τέτοια έμπνευση δεν θα είχα, ποτέ.

----------


## anwnimi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ για το πολύτιμό σου φως στην αμφιβολία μου καλή μου...

Προσπάθησα να μπω μέσα σε αυτό που μου έγραψες με τόσο αγάπη και ... μου έδωσες κι εσύ έμπνευση!:)

Όταν αμφιβάλεις, ή όταν σε κάνουν να αμφιβάλεις, 
τότε ΝΙΩΣΕ, άκου το μέσα σου, 
έχε εμπιστοσύνη 
και το αδιεξοδο ίσως ανοίξει

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by εσωτερική_σήψη_
> Η ζωή είναι ένα ασήμαντο επεισόδιο στην πορεία του χρόνου..


Για μας, καλή μου εσωτερική, είναι η μοναδική μας ευκαιρία που μας δίνεται να βιώσουμε όσο καλύτερα και όπως θέλουμε το επεισόδιο αυτό. Αυτό και μόνο το κάνει σημαντικό.

ΥΓ. Επέτρεψε μου να σε αποκαλώ εσωτερική:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ για το πολύτιμό σου φως στην αμφιβολία μου καλή μου...
> 
> Προσπάθησα να μπω μέσα σε αυτό που μου έγραψες με τόσο αγάπη και ... μου έδωσες κι εσύ έμπνευση!:)
> 
> Όταν αμφιβάλεις, ή όταν σε κάνουν να αμφιβάλεις, 
> τότε ΝΙΩΣΕ, άκου το μέσα σου, 
> έχε εμπιστοσύνη 
> και το αδιεξοδο ίσως ανοίξει



:))))

Κάθε αδιέξοδο, έχει την διέξοδό του.

----------


## weird

Η φιλία ποτίζει το βαθύ εσωτερικό σκοτάδι με φως.

----------


## Sofia

\"Γράφω ποιήματα επειδή δεν έχω καταφέρει να ζω ωραία \"

Κική Δημουλά

----------


## weird

Η ποίηση αντέχει να χωρέσει μέσα της όλο το βάθος,
την ομορφιά και το νόημα, τα οποία διαποτίζουν σαν αόρατες κουκίδες την ζωή μου.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

Ειμαι σε τέτοια διάθεση που αν ήμουν κάτω από το νερό,
δε θα έκανα καμία προσπάθεια για να βγω στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## vince

Δεν ζούμε στον κόσμο αλλά ο κόσμος ζει μέσα μας. Η ύλη δεν έχει μάζα από μόνη της ούτε είναι ύλη εφόσον δεν το αντιλαμβανόμαστε. Ακόμα και στα όνειρα μπορούμε να αγγίξουμε κάτι υλικό που δεν υπάρχει στον κόσμο αλλά μόνο στο μυαλό μας. Ακόμα και το ίδιο το μυαλό για να υπάρξει πρέπει να υπάρχει η αντίληψη της ύπαρξης του. 

Η ψυχή επομένως είναι η πύλη της ύλης με την ύπαρξη.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqnEGu8VF8Y

----------


## Arsi

\'Ο μόνος έρωτας είναι ο καθρέφτης της ψυχής μας\'

Λόγια ενός σπουδαίου ανθρώπου.

----------


## Helena

Υπαρχουν δυο τραγωδιες στη ζωη: η μια είναι να μην μπορεσεις να αποκτησεις αυτό που θελησες και η άλλη είναι να κανεις αθλιους συμβιβασμους για να το αποκτησεις. 

Οσκαρ Ουαϊλντ

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

μην περιμένετε!αναβάλλετε τώρα!

----------


## weird

Προτιμώ το βάθος απο την επιφάνεια.
Διότι στον βυθό των πραγμάτων, 
συμβαίνουν πράγματα που είναι θαυμαστά, 
ειδικά όταν βγούν στην επιφάνεια.

----------


## keep_walking

H δραση προκαλει αντιδραση.

Νομος της φυσικης...και της ζωης.

----------


## Sofia

Σημερα οι έρωτες μας πεθαινουν πριν ακομα προλάβουν να γνωρισουν την πεινα. 
Γι αυτο κ οι εραστες ειναι τοσο θλιβεροι: ξερουν πώς ο μονος εχθρος ειναι ο εαυτος τους, πώς οι ιδιοι ειναι ταυτοχρονα και η πηγη κ το στερεμα της ενωσης τους.

Πασκαλ Μπρυκνερ

----------


## anwnimi

Η άβυσσος δεν είναι περισσότερο βαθιά, σκοτεινή και παράξενη από την ψυχη μας...

Άβυσσος!

----------


## Sofia

Η αγριοτητα θριαμβεύει στις λεξεις. Η γενια μας περηφανευεται πώς νικησε την ωμοτητα, πως απαγορευσε τη σωματικη βια, αλλα αυτη γυρισε πισω μεταμφιεσμενη. Χρησιμοποιουμε τα παντα για να φοβισουμε τον άλλο ακομα και ιδεολογιες απελευθερωσης.Αλλωστε ειναι μια απο τις ιδιαιτερες γοητειες της εποχης μας να προσβάλλουμε τους ανθρωπους στο ονομα της ελευθεριας τους.

----------


## Sofia

...Απο το σύντομο πάθος μας για την επανασταση, δεν ειχαμε κρατήσει κατι άλλο περα απο την μανια να κρινουμε κ να καταδικαζουμε τα παντα, την ακατανικητη επιθυμια να κατστροπώνουμε και να αποστομωνουμε τον συνομιλητη μας....Κ ο στομφος μας γινονταν ολο κ πιο μεγαλος οσο συνειδητοποιουσαμε την επιπολαιοτητα μας και προσπαθουσαμε να ξεπερασουμε την ελαφροτητα με τον δογματισμο.

Πασκαλ Μπρυκνερ

----------


## weird

αγαπώ τον άνθρωπο
δυσφορώ με τον όχλο.

----------


## vince

Είχα γνωρίσει κάποτε κάποιον που υποστήριζε πως ο άνθρωπος είναι κοινωνικό ον και όμως έπινε κρασί μόνος του όταν έβγαινε έξω.

----------


## vince

“Loneliness is the ultimate poverty”

Abigail Van Buren

----------


## weird

Πιάσε το πρέπει απο το π και γδάρτο ίσαμε το ι.

Οδυσσέας Ελύτης. (Ο μικρός Ναυτίλος). 

Λατρεμένη φράση.

----------


## weird

Η τέλεια ένωση, αυτή που υπερβαίνει ακόμα και τις πιο αιχμηρές γωνίες, είναι η ύστατη μορφή του ερωτικού.

----------


## weird

Οχι τώρα, αργότερα.
Είναι φορές που τα \"αργότερα\" είναι λιγότερο άκαιρα 
απο τα \"τώρα\".

----------


## Sofia

«Ο άνθρωπος ξεχνάει ότι παρήγαγε 
ο ίδιος εικόνες για να προσανατολισθεί στον κόσμο. 
Προσπαθεί τώρα να προσανατολισθεί μες στις εικόνες. 
Δεν μπορεί να ερμηνεύει πια τις δικές του εικόνες, 
υπάρχει πλέον ως συνάρτησή τους. 
Η φαντασία έχει μετατραπεί σε παραίσθηση».
Vilem Flusser

----------


## Sofia

Μια απελευθερωτική ιδεολογια αυτή της ευτυχιας, του 18ου αιώνα κατάντησε καταναγκασμός. Μια δικτατορία που βαραίνει τον καθένα μας.


Η δυστυχία βιώνεται ως προσωπική αποτυχία. Στο εξής, είμαστε σχεδόν ένοχοι όταν υποφέρουμε, είμαστε άρρωστοι κ.λπ. Στην ιδεολογία της ευτυχίας υπάρχει σκληρότητα, απανθρωπιά.

----------


## Sofia

«Άραγε θα διατηρώ για πολύ καιρό την αίσθηση της εξαίσιας καθημερινότητας; Μια αίσθηση που τη βλέπω να χάνεται σε κάθε άνθρωπο που προχωρά στη ζωή του όπως σε ένα δρόμο όλο και πιο καλά λιθοστρωμένο, που συνηθίζει στα πράγματα του κόσμου με μία αυξανόμενη άνεση που σιγά σιγά χάνει την ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνεται και να γεύεται το ασυνήθιστο. Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειται να το μάθω ποτέ.» Louis Aragon

----------


## weird

Το μυστικό, δεν είναι τόσο, να βρεις την γαλήνη,
όσο το να ξέρεις να την ξαναβρίσκεις, όταν την χάνεις.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> «Ο άνθρωπος ξεχνάει ότι παρήγαγε 
> ο ίδιος εικόνες για να προσανατολισθεί στον κόσμο. 
> Προσπαθεί τώρα να προσανατολισθεί μες στις εικόνες. 
> Δεν μπορεί να ερμηνεύει πια τις δικές του εικόνες, 
> υπάρχει πλέον ως συνάρτησή τους. 
> Η φαντασία έχει μετατραπεί σε παραίσθηση».
> Vilem Flusser


Εμείς φτιάξαμε με τη δύναμη του μυαλού και της φαντασίας μας την πραγματικότητά μας, 
και μετά, εγκλωβιστήκαμε μέσα της.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> «Άραγε θα διατηρώ για πολύ καιρό την αίσθηση της εξαίσιας καθημερινότητας; Μια αίσθηση που τη βλέπω να χάνεται σε κάθε άνθρωπο που προχωρά στη ζωή του όπως σε ένα δρόμο όλο και πιο καλά λιθοστρωμένο, που συνηθίζει στα πράγματα του κόσμου με μία αυξανόμενη άνεση που σιγά σιγά χάνει την ικανότητα να αντιλαμβάνεται και να γεύεται το ασυνήθιστο. Αυτό δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειται να το μάθω ποτέ.» Louis Aragon


Ξεχάσαμε να υποδεχόμαστε το νέο,
επειδή αποτραβηχτήκαμε στην άνεση και την βολή
του γνώριμου και του οικείου,
κλείνοντας ανεπαίσθητα την πόρτα,
σε όσα πρωτόγνωρα πράγματα,
κάθε μέρα,
διακριτικά μας την χτυπούνε.

----------


## Sofia

Η πολλαπλοτητα της γνωσης δεν καλλιεργει την εξυπνάδα, αν και οι εραστες της σοφιας πρεπει να ξερουν πολλα πραγματα

Ηρακλειτος

----------


## Sofia

Η λέξη κριση στα κινεζικα εχει διπλη σημασια:σημαινει \"κινδυνος\" και \"ευκαιρια\"

----------


## weird

\"Είναι μάλλον μια εμπειρία, ένα βίωμα..... είναι όταν κάτι εμφανίζεται μπροστά μας, μας επιβάλλεται, είναι κει, και δεν μπορούμε παρά να δεχτούμε την ύπαρξη του.\"

Η ύπαρξη του μη ορατού με τα μάτια της λογικής και του μυαλού, είναι αυταπόδεικτη μόνο σε όποιον το βιώνει.

----------


## Sofia

Η διάλυση της λογικης: το να μη διακρινεις το δευτερεον απο το σημαντικο, να δεχεσαι αδιαμαρτύρητα ενα πραγμα κ το αντιθετο του.

----------


## weird

Η εξάρθρωση της λογικής.
Το να βρίσκεις τα όριά της,
έχοντας άντιμετωπίσει τον φόβο της παράνοιας.

----------


## vince

Από την αποτυχία μαθαίνουμε και από την επιτυχία ξεχνάμε.

----------


## Sofia

«Δεν πρέπει να μας ανησυχεί το τέλος της φυσικής μας ζωής. Η έγνοια μας πρέπει να είναι να ζούμε -όσο είμαστε ζωντανοί-, να απελευθερωθούμε από τον πνευματικό θάνατο που προέρχεται από μια ζωή που ζούμε πίσω από μια βιτρίνα, σχεδιασμένη έτσι ώστε να προσαρμοστούμε σε εξωτερικούς ορισμούς για το ποιοι και τι είμαστε».

Elisabeth Kubler-Ross

----------


## Sofia

Το να δεις τον ηλιο κ το φεγγαρι δεν ειναι δειγμα οξειας ορασης.

Το να ακουσεις τον ηχο του κεραυνου δεν ειναι δειγμα εξαιρετικης ακοης.

Ποτε θα μπορεσεις να δεις κατω απο την επιφανεια?

----------


## Sofia

Μορφωση δεν ειναι μονο μια διαδικασια αποκτησης γνωσης ενος συνολου γνωσεων αλλα πρεπει να ειναι και η κριτικη αναγνωση και του κοσμου με αυτες τις γνωσεις αλλα κ των γνωσεων σε σχεση με τον κοσμο με σκοπο την αποκαλυψη της εκμεταλλευτικης υφης της σημερινης κοινωνιας.

----------


## Sofia

Σοφος ασχετος: εχει αποψη για τον καθε μικροκοσμο αλλα αδυνατει να κανει μια κριτικη αναγνωση του κοσμου που θα τον οδηγησει σε μια συνεπεστερη κατανοηση.

----------


## elpi68

Kαποια στιγμη συναντας την μοιρα σου ,στο μονοπατι που διαλεξες για να την αποφυγεις..........

----------


## weird

Έχουμε ταυτίσει την γνώση με την ουσιαστική μάθηση.
Όποιος διαθέτει το πρώτο, δεν διαθέτει απαραίτητα το δεύτερο.
Το δεύτερο προυποθέτει προσωπικό βίωμα της κάθε γνώσης και ένταξή της μέσα απο μια διαδικασία κριτικής αφομοίωσης, στον προσωπικό εσωτερικό ψυχο-συναισθηματο-νοπητικό κόσμο του ανθρώπου.

----------


## weird

Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, όλοι έχουμε επιλέξει τη μοίρα μας.

----------


## Arsi

Τα λόγια είναι φτωχά μπροστά στις πράξεις.

----------


## Sofia

Η αίσθηση του εξεγερμένου (για οποιοδήποτε λόγο και αιτία) μπορεί να προκύψει από τη μελέτη των ιερών κειμένων; Η τάση του ανθρώπου να κοιτά τον ουρανό είναι επίκτητη; Το πάθος του ανθρώπου που κλαίει μπροστά στο άδικο ή την απανθρωπιά ή την μικροπρέπεια μπορεί αλήθεια να διδαχτεί;

Υπάρχουν χιλιαδες εκει εξω, που μείνανε σε γνώση και δεν προχώρησαν παραπέρα: στη διαμόρφωση προσωπικής άρα και συλλογικής ευαισθησίας και αξιοπρέπειας.

----------


## weird

Έίναι φορές που μια κουβέντα είναι ισχυρότερη απο μια πράξη
και άλλες, που οι λέξεις, φαίνονται να στερούνται οποιουδήποτε νοήματος μπροστά στο αληθινό βίωμα.

----------


## Helena

μια ιδεα ειναι ικανη να σε σωσει η να σε καταστρεψει στη ζωη..

----------


## weird

΄΄ Ο ποιητής κάνει τον εαυτό του οραματιστή μέσα από μια μακριά , απεριόριστη και συστηματική αποδιοργάνωση όλων των αισθήσεων . Όλες οι μορφές έρωτα , πόνου , τρέλας . Διερευνά τον εαυτό του , εξαντλεί μέσα του όλα τα δηλητήρια και διατηρεί την πεμπτουσία τους . Δοκιμασία ακατανόμαστη , όπου θα χρειαστεί τη μεγαλύτερη πίστη , την υπεράνθρωπη δύναμη , όπου θα γίνει αυτός μέσα απ όλους , ο μέγας σακάτης , ο μέγας αφορισμένος και ο υπέρτατος επιστήμων . Γιατί φτάνει το ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟ ! Ετσι λοιπόν , τι κι αν καταστραφεί στην εκστατική πτήση του μέσα από πράγματα πρωτάκουστα , ακατανόμαστα ; ΄΄

ΡΕΜΠΩ

----------


## vince

“Life can either be accepted or changed. If it is not accepted, it must be changed. If it cannot be changed, then it must be accepted.”

----------


## Helena

ολα εχουν ειπωθει αλλα αφου κανεις δεν ακουει πρεπει απ την αρχη να ξαναρχιζουμε..

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κατά κάποιον τρόπο, όλοι έχουμε επιλέξει τη μοίρα μας.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

δεν έχει σημασία πόσο σιγά πάει κανείς,
όσο το να μην σταματήσει.

----------


## vince

Τα απωθημένα μας τα πληρώνουν και όσοι δεν φταίνε ακόμα και αν δεν φταίμε εμείς οι ίδιοι.

----------


## PETRAN

\"Πάτα ελαφρά, γιατί πατάς απάνω στα όνειρα μου\"


- W.B. Yeats

----------


## vince

Μερικές φορές τα όνειρα γίνονται εφιάλτες.

----------


## Helena

πισω απο ενα γελαστο προσωπο μπορει να κρυβεται πονος...
πισω απο μια θυμωμενη φυσιογνωμια μπορει να υπαρχει φοβος...

----------


## Helena

καθε θανατος μας θυμιζει οτι ειμαστε προσωρινοι σ αυτη τη γη...

----------


## vince

Ζωή δεν είναι να λύσεις το παζλ αλλά να έχεις ένα παζλ να λύσεις.

----------


## anwnimi

Ο αέρας της αλλαγής 
άλλοτε φυσά στη ζωή μας δυνατά άλλοτε υπάρχει νηνεμία.

Σημασία έχει να σηκώνουμε τα πανιά μας ψηλά.
Για να το κάνουμε αυτό, 

μερικές φορές χρειάζεται ταρακούνημα, άλλες φορές απλά η δική μας εγρήγορση και απαγρύπνηση.

----------


## weird

Συχνά η ειλικρίνεια φαίνεται σαν το πιό ανειλικρινές πράγμα.

----------


## weird

Ισως η ευγνωμοσύνη είναι το να εκτιμούμε απλά αυτό που έχουμε.

----------


## weird

Ο κάθε άνθρωπος έχει μεσα στον πυρήνα του φωτεινά και λαμπερά στοιχεία.
Ωστόσο, ο κάθε άνθρωπος δεν είναι μόνο ο πυρήνας του.

----------


## weird

Το να ξέρεις τι δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις,
προυποθέτει το να ξέρεις εσένα
και το να γνωρίζεις την πραγματικότητα.

Δηλαδη, το να εκτιμάς τα πράγματα, με διαύγεια.

----------


## weird

Το να αποδέχεσαι αυτά που δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις,
αυτό είναι το επόμενο μεγάλο βήμα.

----------


## weird

Τις πιο επικίνδυνες συνήθειες, τις αποκτούμε 
όταν είμαστε παιδία, απο τις μάχες που δίνουμε με τους ίδιους τους γονείς μας.
Διότι συμβαίνει καμιά φορά, να ξεχνάμε, οτι μεγαλώσαμε.

----------


## weird

Ο αγώνας που κάνουμε, για να είμαστε άνθρωποι, μοιάζει με τον αγώνα, ανάμεσα στο φως και το σκοτάδι, την αλήθεια και το ψέμα, και όλες τις ενδιάμεσες αποχρώσεις τους.

----------


## Helena

η χειροτερη μοναξια ειναι αυτη που βιωνουμε κι ας ειμαστε παρεα με αλλους

----------


## Alterego

Να εχεις κοσμο γυρω σου,αλλοι να γελανε,αλλοι να συζητανε και εσυ να ουρλιαζεις απο μεσα σου..
Να θες να τρεξεις να χαθεις.
Και τι να τους πεις σαν σε ρςτανε τι συμβαινει;
Απλα βουλιαζεις κι αλλο στην σιωπη σου.

----------


## weird

Συχνά έχασα τον ευατό μου, μέσα στους άλλους.
Μέσα στις πολλές αλληλεπιδράσεις και τη φασαρία, δεν άκουγα καθόλου, την δική μου φωνή.

----------


## Empneustns

η ζωη ειναι μια ταινια.πρωταγωνιστες της εμεις ελευθεροι να κανουμε οτι θελησουμε.και ο σκηνοθετης απλα εβαλε τα σκηνικα και εχει γυρισει την ταινια παιζοντας με τον χρονο

----------


## Arsi

Aκόμα κ όταν χάνουμε τον εαυτό μας είμαστε εμείς.
Κοιτάζοντας μέσα από ένα κομμάτι μας που αγνοεί ένα άλλο.

----------


## weird

το χάσιμο μέσα στον εαυτό
και το χάσιμο μέσα στους άλλους.
Δυο καταστάσεις απαραίτητες,
αν θέλουμε να μας βρούμε.

----------


## Arsi

Δε μπορείς να βρεις το δρόμο χωρίς να χαθείς.
Γιατί δεν τον ξέρεις.

----------


## weird

Οταν αλληλεπιδρώ με κάποιον άλλο,
παύω να \"είμαι\" αλλά \"γίνομαι\".

Η μίξη δύο διαφορετικών ανθρώπων, είναι σαν τη μίξη δυο διαφορετικών χρωμάτων.
Το αποτέλεσμα, δεν είναι ποτέ ίδιο με τα αρχικά συστατικά.

----------


## anwnimi

Ο κόσμος πόσο έντονα χρωματιστός μοιάζει μέσα από τα μάτια ενός παιδιού...

καί πόσο γλυκός μέσα από τα ρητιδιασμένα μάτια ενός ηλικιωμένου

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ο κόσμος πόσο έντονα χρωματιστός μοιάζει μέσα από τα μάτια ενός παιδιού...
> 
> καί πόσο γλυκός μέσα από τα ρητιδιασμένα μάτια ενός ηλικιωμένου


Και πόσο πληθωρικός αλήθεια, μέσα απο τα μάτια της νιότης!

----------


## anwnimi

Ναι...

οι τρεις \"ηλικιακές\" περίοδοι
που μπορεί να υπάρχουν ή και να εναλλάσσονται σε κάθε ηλικία

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ναι...
> 
> οι τρεις \"ηλικιακές\" περίοδοι
> που μπορεί να υπάρχουν ή και να εναλλάσσονται σε κάθε ηλικία


Μέσα μας βρίσκονται ( και εναλλάσονται) όλες οι ηλικίες τις οποίες έχουμε ζήσει μέχρι το παρόν μας.

----------


## vince

Σαν το παιδί που φτιάχνει κάστρα στην άμμο όλοι μας, 
εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, προσπαθούμε να φτιάξουμε το δικό μας κάστρο στην ζωή. 
Με πέτρες που διαλέγουμε εμείς. 
Με την δημιουργηκότητα που έχουμε και την γνώση που αποκτάμε. 
Προχωράμε με την ελπίδα, οτι τα κάστρα δεν θα τα ρίξει το κύμα, 
ή την ψευδαίσθηση οτι τα κάστα δεν είναι φτιαγμένα απο πέτρες. 

Και όταν κοιτάμε την θάλασσα ξέρουμε πως είμαστε απλά ένα ακόμα παιδί της.

----------


## weird

\"κάθε άνθρωπος μπορεί να υιοθετήσει δύο στάσεις: 
να χτίζει ή να φυτεύει. Οι χτίστες μπορεί να χρειαστούν χρόνια για το έργο τους, κάποτε όμως τελειώνουν αυτό που χτίζουν. 
Τότε σταματούν και περιορίζονται από τους ίδιους τους τοίχους τους. Όταν ολοκληρώνεται το χτίσιμο, η ζωή χάνει το νόημά της. 

Υπάρχουν όμως κι εκείνοι που φυτεύουν. Μερικές φορές οι καταιγίδες και οι εποχές τούς προκαλούν προβλήματα και σπάνια ξεκουράζονται. 
Σε αντίθεση με τα κτίρια όμως, ένας κήπος δε σταματά ποτέ να αναπτύσσεται. Και, παρόλο που απαιτεί την προσοχή του κηπουρού, του δίνει παράλληλα και τη δυνατότητα να ζήσει τη ζωή του σαν μια μεγάλη περιπέτεια.

Οι κηπουροί αναγνωρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον, γιατί ξέρουν ότι στην ιστορία του κάθε φυτού βρίσκεται η δημιουργία όλης της Γης\".

Παόλο Κοέλιο - ΜΠΡΙΝΤΑ

----------


## anwnimi

Φωτογραφίες από το παρελθόν
Στιγμές παγωμένες στο χρόνο
Μας θυμίζουν όσα ζήσαμε
Όσα ήμαστε
Όσα δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πια.

Αλλά αν αφεθούμε
Μπορούν να μας παγώσουν μαζί τους
Γιατί δεν μπορείς να περάσεις όλη σου τη ζωή ξεφυλλίζοντας παλιές φωτογραφίες
Έρχεται κάποτε η στιγμή που πρέπει
Να βγεις εκεί έξω και να φτιάξεις
Καινούριες



Από τους singles

----------


## weird

Ενα κομμάτι μας πάντα θα αλλάζει
κι ένα κομμάτι μας πάντα θα μένει ίδιο.

Κι εμείς μπορούμε να βαδίζουμε μέσα τους.
Στο παλιό και το νέο, και όλες τις ενδιάμεσες προσμίξεις τους.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Φωτογραφίες από το παρελθόν
> Στιγμές παγωμένες στο χρόνο
> Μας θυμίζουν όσα ζήσαμε
> Όσα ήμαστε
> Όσα δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε πια.
> 
> Αλλά αν αφεθούμε
> Μπορούν να μας παγώσουν μαζί τους
> ...



Καμία φορά, το να κάνεις ένα νέο βήμα,
προυποθέτει να δεις καθαρά όλα τα βήματα που έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα...

Αν θέλεις να είναι ένα βήμα εν γνώση, ελευθερία και ευθύνη...

Κι ίσως αν δεν χαζεύαμε τα άλμπουμ και δεν βλέπαμε ποιές φωτογραφίες μας άρεσαν και ποιές όχι, 
θα συνεχίζαμε για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μας, 
να στρέφουμε σε λάθος γωνίες και λάθος ερεθίσματα τον φακό μας.

----------


## weird

\" - Τί είναι τρελός?
- Αυτή τη φορά θα σου απαντήσω χωρίς ιστορίες. Τρέλα είναι η αδυναμία να μεταδώσεις στους άλλους τις ιδέες σου. Σαν να βρίσκεσαι σε μια ξένη χώρα : βλέπεις τα πάντα, καταλαβαίνεις τι συμβαίνει γύρω σου, αλλά είσαι ανίκανη να επικοινωνήσεις για να σε βοηθήσουν, επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνεις την γλώσσα που μιλιέται εκεί.
-Όλοι το έχουμε νιώσει αυτό.
- Όλοι λίγο ή πολύ είμαστε τρελοί\".


Η Βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει. Πάολο Κοέλιο.

----------


## weird

Ο άνθρωπος αφήνεται στην πολυτέλεια της τρέλας, μονο όταν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες.

( Του ίδιου, να σημειώσουμε οτι έχει κλειστεί σε ίδρυμα - φρενοκομείο, σαν νέος)

----------


## weird

Δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνήσουμε.
Απλά να κάνουμε σαφές το πού διαφωνούμε.
Αυτό και μόνο αρκεί να διώξει την συσκότιση και τα πάθη.

----------


## weird

H ουσιαστική επικοινωνία δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την συμφωνία στην σύγκλιση των οπτικών, αλλά και με την συμφωνία στην απόκλιση αυτών. 

Η ουσιαστική επικοινωνία προυποθέτει την αποδοχή του διαφορετικού.

----------


## Sofia

Τρελα ειναι η αναισθησια

----------


## Sofia

Οι ρίζες βέβαια 
δεν φαίνονται
όμως το ξέρεις
σ’ αυτές κρατιέται
το δένδρο…

Γιάννης Ρίτσος

----------


## anwnimi

Γερνάμε όταν τα χρόνια περνούν χωρίς σκοπό, δίχως νοημα...παρασύροντάς μας σε μια φαύλη ανακύκλωση...

Μεγαλώνουμε όταν τα δευτερόλεπτα, τα λεπτά, οι ώρες παιρνούν και κάτι μέσα μας ή έξω μας αλλάζει...

Λοιπόν
μπορούμε να μεγαλώσουμε 
χωρις να γεράσουμε.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> \" - Τί είναι τρελός?
> - Αυτή τη φορά θα σου απαντήσω χωρίς ιστορίες. Τρέλα είναι η αδυναμία να μεταδώσεις στους άλλους τις ιδέες σου. Σαν να βρίσκεσαι σε μια ξένη χώρα : βλέπεις τα πάντα, καταλαβαίνεις τι συμβαίνει γύρω σου, αλλά είσαι ανίκανη να επικοινωνήσεις για να σε βοηθήσουν, επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνεις την γλώσσα που μιλιέται εκεί.
> -Όλοι το έχουμε νιώσει αυτό.
> - Όλοι λίγο ή πολύ είμαστε τρελοί\".
> 
> 
> Η Βερόνικα αποφασίζει να πεθάνει. Πάολο Κοέλιο.


Υπέροχο βιβλίο!

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Γερνάμε όταν τα χρόνια περνούν χωρίς σκοπό, δίχως νοημα...παρασύροντάς μας σε μια φαύλη ανακύκλωση...
> 
> Μεγαλώνουμε όταν τα δευτερόλεπτα, τα λεπτά, οι ώρες παιρνούν και κάτι μέσα μας ή έξω μας αλλάζει...
> 
> Λοιπόν
> μπορούμε να μεγαλώσουμε 
> χωρις να γεράσουμε.


πολυ καλο

----------


## anwnimi

Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε Helena:)

----------


## weird

\" Όπου υπάρχει παιδί, υπάρχει πάντα συναισθηματική φόρτιση και υπέρμετρη φαντασία\". 

Νίκος Σιδέρης΄, απο το βιβλίο του, \" Τα παιδιά δεν θέλουν ψυχολόγο. Γονείς θέλουν!\".

----------


## weird

\" Δώσε σε άνθρωπο μικρό μια μικρή εξουσία και θα δεις τη μεγαλύτερη μικρότητα! \". 

Του ίδιου.

----------


## vince

Κάπου διάβασα ένα πετυχημένο σε ξένη γλώσσα και θα επιχειρήσω να κάνω μια πρόχειρη μετάφραση..

\"Δεν μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τις πράξεις μου πραγματικά καθώς εν μέρη είμαι μια συλλογή προσωρινών σκέψεων\"

----------


## vince

Η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη είναι να δεχτείς την αλήθεια όταν εκείνη σου αποκαλύπτεται.

----------


## weird

Η αμφιβολία δηλητηριάζει τα πάντα, χωρίς να σκοτώνει τίποτα.


Nιτσε.

----------


## weird

Ελευθερία είναι η απόσταση που σε χωρίζει απο τους άλλους.

Του ίδιου.

----------


## weird

Η ηθική είναι ο πιο αποτελεσματικός μηχανισμός για να σέρνεις την ανθρωπότητα από τη μύτη.


Του ίδιου.

----------


## weird

Η αναζητηση της αλήθειας έιναι ένα πάθος φιλοσοφικό.

----------


## weird

Πρακτικός φιλόσοφος είναι αυτός που έχει επιτύχει την σύγκλίση πραγμάτων που φαινομενικά αντιμάχονται το ένα με το άλλο, συνδυάζοντας το \"ζην\" με το \"θεωρείν\".

----------


## vince

We seek peace, knowing that peace is the climate of freedom.

We must not believe the many, who say that only free people ought to be educated, but we should rather believe the philosophers who say that only the educated are free.

None are so hopelessly enslaved as those who falsely believe they are free.

----------


## Sofia

Η Τέχνη ήταν πάντα το όπλο του ανθρώπου απέναντι στα υλικά πράγματα που απειλoύσαν να αφανίσουν το πνεύμα του.


ΑΝΤΡΕΙ ΤΑΡΚΟΦΣΚΙ

----------


## Sofia

Προσπαθώντας να ζησεις σε αρμονια με τους αλλους καταληγεις σε διχονοια με τον εαυτο σου

----------


## giota

Σοφία πόσο δίκιο έχεις.

----------


## vince

Για το δίκιο μας είμαστε ικανοί να θυσιάσουμε και την ίδια την ζωή μας.

----------


## anwnimi

Μεγαλώνοντας, 
η Εύα μαθαίνει ότι αν νικήσεις τους φόβους σου,
διαλέξεις τους σωστούς φίλους 
και τολμήσεις μαζί τους το ακατόρθωτο,
τότε, ως δια μαγείας,
ξεκινάει η μεγάλη περιπέτεια.

Από ένα παιδικό βιβλίο με τίτλο \"Ως δια μαγείας\". 
Γιατί τα παιδιά έχουν να μας πουν πολλά, αφού
κι εμείς ακόμα μεγαλώνουμε, σαν κι αυτά. Ακόμα μεγαλώνουμε, για όσο ζούμε.

----------


## vince

Κάτι ενδιαφέρον για την Εύα (και τον Αδάμ).. με μεταφορική έννοια και διατύπωση αλλά ουσιώδη επιρροή στα πράγματα.

«τότε η διάνοιά τους άνοιξε. γιατί όταν έφαγαν, το φως της κατανόησης έλαμψε πάνω τους. όταν είδαν ότι αυτοί που τους είχαν διαμορφώσει κατείχαν τη μορφή θηρίων, ένιωσαν απέχθεια. από εκείνη την ημέρα γνώρισαν ότι αληθινά υπήρχε κάτι ισχυρότερο από εκείνους»

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95%CF%8D%CE%B1_(%CE%93%CE%BD%CF%89%CF%83%CF%84 %CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CF%8C%CF%82)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Προσπαθώντας να ζησεις σε αρμονια με τους αλλους καταληγεις σε διχονοια με τον εαυτο σου


Προσπαθώντας να ζήσεις σε αρμονία δίχως τους άλλους, καταλήγεις να βρίσκεσαι σε διχόνοια με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## vince

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Προσπαθώντας να ζήσεις σε αρμονία δίχως τους άλλους, καταλήγεις να βρίσκεσαι σε διχόνοια με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## anwnimi

Επομένως χρειάζεται μια ισορροπία.
Πρώτα αρμονία στη σχέση με τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό και στη συνέχεια με τους άλλους.

----------


## sunset

αυτα που γραφω στην υπογραφη μου αρχικα!

----------


## weird

H γνώση είναι δύναμη, όταν έχει κανείς την σοφία να την χρησιμοποιήσει σωστά.

----------


## vince

The doors we open and close each day decide the lives we live.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

\"ενώ εσύ νόμιζες ότι πατούσα στα ρηχά και σε χαιρέταγα,
εγώ βρισκόμουν στα βαθια και κουνούσα τα χέρια μου γιατί πνιγόμουνα\"

Stevie Smith

----------


## anwnimi

Όσο προσπαθούμε να ερμηνεύσουμε τους άλλους,
τόσο προσπαθούμε να τους ελέγξουμε.

Όσο προσπαθούμε να τους ελέγξουμε,
τόσο τους φοβόμαστε.

Όσο τους φοβόμαστε,
τόσο φοβόμαστε εμάς τους ίδιους.

Όσο φοβόμαστε εμάς τους ίδιους,
τόσο φοβόμαστε να ζήσουμε...

----------


## anwnimi

Που βρίσκεται η ωφέλιμη ισορροπία ανάμεσα στην ερμηνεία και στο φυσικό βίωμα;

----------


## carrot

Είναι προφανές carrot αφού τα ξέρουν όλα οι χαμούρες. Εν πάση περίπτωση οι πιθανές απαντήσεις είναι:

-Δεν έγινε πατέρας ποτέ ο einstein
-Είχανε πατέρα τον einstein
-Είχανε για πατέρα μια πέτρα (σχιζοφρενική απάντηση)

----------


## carrot

Θέλω να σκοτώσω αυτόν που με δίδαξε.

Μαθητές

----------


## carrot

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Θέλω να αγαπήσω

Δεν θέλω κι άλλες πέτρες

----------


## carrot

> Τα παιδιά του Einstein (μια πέτρα) ποιόν είχανε πατέρα?


edit: stein νομίζω είναι σίδερο, μέταλλο κάτι τέτοιο. Μην μου πείτε να το ψάξω στο internet :p

----------


## carrot

Οι ηλίθιοι μαθαίνουν από τα λάθη των ξύπνιων και οι έξυπνοι από τα λάθη των ηλιθίων.

----------


## carrot

> Ο τίτλος ενός βιβλίου λέει: "Ευτυχώς που δεν γεννήθηκα όμορφη" Εγώ θα λέω: Ευτυχώς που δεν γεννήθηκα πλούσια...Γιατί μπόρεσα και έγινα άνθρωπος...


Μπράβο σου αλλά να ξέρεις ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι ότι και να γεννηθούν αν τσεπώσουν το παραδάκι γίνονται ζώα σαν τα βόδια που τρώνε το απέραντο χορτάρι.
Εγώ δυστυχώς έχω χάσει τη πίστη μου, κοντεύω να ξεχάσω ότι ήξερα, και κάποιες φορές πιστεύω πως όλα είναι ένα μεγάλο ψέμα, μια σκεύη και όσο για τους ανθρώπους εκείνοι με πέταξαν στα σκουπίδια δεν τους πέταξα εγώ.

----------


## carrot

Είτε στον Άδη πάτε , είτε στον Όλυμπω, θα σας βρω και θα σας βασανίσω σαν να είμαι το χειρότερο και πιο βίαιο γουρούνι.

----------


## carrot

Όπα ρε φίλε...! Και τι μπορείς να κάνεις δηλαδή? σιγά μη βγάλεις και αστραπές από τον κώλο σου χαχ.

----------


## carrot

Ρε μαμιόλη και συ θα τους λιανίσω όλους λέμε, δεν θα μείνει ούτε σταγόνα στο ποτήγι, ούτε ψύλλος στο .ά.χυρο.

----------


## carrot

μου μιλάει ένας νεκρός οργανισμός. κούλαρε φίλε γιατί δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα. ευχή σου μόνο στην παναγία να ανοίξει η γη να μας καταπιεί όλους.

----------


## carrot

they live in the glasshouse all together.. that's how they make the ultimate synergetic assumptions

----------


## carrot

Jesus Jesus haha

----------


## carrot

τις προηγούμενες μέρες που κοίταξα στο σούπερμαρκετ ήμουν το πιο φτηνό λαχανικό.

ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΕΣ

----------


## carrot

come us you are, come as a friend my "friend"!

----------


## carrot

Usually no one's talkin to you cause you don't have any friends, everywhere everyone is looking for cash but you are looking for love in several wrong places

----------


## carrot

Οι πιο ωραίες σκέψεις είναι οι εκλάμψεις.

----------


## carrot

Πεταλούδες κανείς;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

H γυναίκα είναι η ανταμοιβή του εγκληματία, όχι του πολεμιστή.


Αλμπέρ Καμύ

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Μπράβο σου αλλά να ξέρεις ότι πολλοί άνθρωποι ότι και να γεννηθούν αν τσεπώσουν το παραδάκι γίνονται ζώα σαν τα βόδια που τρώνε το απέραντο χορτάρι.
> Εγώ δυστυχώς έχω χάσει τη πίστη μου, κοντεύω να ξεχάσω ότι ήξερα, και κάποιες φορές πιστεύω πως όλα είναι ένα μεγάλο ψέμα, μια σκεύη και όσο για τους ανθρώπους εκείνοι με πέταξαν στα σκουπίδια δεν τους πέταξα εγώ.


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα της κάθε προσωπικότητας. Μην χάνεις την πίστη σου σε παρακαλώ. Δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι το ίδιο και μην επιτίθεσαι σ' αυτούς που προσπαθούν να σε πλησίασουν. Κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος κακό στον εαυτό σου.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> H γυναίκα είναι η ανταμοιβή του εγκληματία, όχι του πολεμιστή.
> 
> 
> Αλμπέρ Καμύ


α πρεπει να σκοτωσω τελικα ?

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> α πρεπει να σκοτωσω τελικα ?


χαχαχα! έλα, αφού γουστάρεις βία!! :D

----------


## deleted-member30-03

για παρτυ σου θα μπορουσα να γινω ο πιο ηρεμος και γλυκος ανθρωπος του κοσμου... αλλα μενεις μακρια κι εσυ, τι να σου κανω!

----------


## carrot

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΖΕΝΗ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ

----------


## carrot

Παιδιά πιστεύω καταλάβατε το πρόβλημα μου... μου λείπει το μωρό μου :(

----------


## carrot

I'm TOTALLY Defeated but at least I'm having a nice time ;)

----------


## carrot

ΤΡΕΜΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΑ ΧΩΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΤΗ ΧΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ HONOR

----------


## carrot

ΘΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΙΟΠΡΠΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΠΑΙΔΙΚΗ ΨΥΧΟΥΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ.

----------


## carrot

ΘΑ ΤΑΝ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ

----------


## carrot

ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ Η ΔΙΨΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΙΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΑΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΙΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΠΟΥ ΦΤΙΑΞΑΤΕ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ .... ΞΕΡΕΤΕ

----------


## carrot

ΒΑΛΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΚΑΡΦΙ ΣΤΟ ΞΥΛΟ ΑΔΙΚΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ (Ε ΧΕ ΟΧΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ) ΑΛΛΑ ΟΚ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΞΕΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΎ ΚΑΛΑ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΖΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ (ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ).

----------


## carrot

ΑΝΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ... ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΙΟ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ

----------


## λιλιουμ

H μαγεία διαρκει μονο οσο παραμενει η επιθυμια.

----------


## carrot

keep on dreaming... black *dog* (not a man, dog) is coming tonight

----------


## carrot

Έκανα κοιλιακούς σήμερα!

----------


## carrot

Σκέφτομαι τη σύζυγο μου και ανατριχιάζω

----------


## carrot

Νιώθω αγγελικά εδώ και λίγη ώρα. Νιώθω όμορφα, σαν να μου μιλάει ένας άγγελος.

----------


## carrot

γιατί τόση λαχτάρα να σώσετε τους μολυσμένους σπόρους σας... είναι η απορία του carrot

----------


## iberis

> γιατί τόση λαχτάρα να σώσετε τους μολυσμένους σπόρους σας... είναι η απορία του carrot


τί χρειάζεται ο carrot για να νιώσει καλύτερα.. είναι η απορία της iberis

----------


## carrot

> τί χρειάζεται ο carrot για να νιώσει καλύτερα.. είναι η απορία της iberis


Να ξαναβρώ την υγεία μου. Τίποτα πιο απλό. Σου μιλάει ένας άντρας χωρίς σπέρμα εδώ και λίγο καιρό και δεν τον λένε carrot για να πούμε του λόγου το αληθές.

----------


## iberis

> Να ξαναβρώ την υγεία μου. Τίποτα πιο απλό.


Συμφωνώ και νομίζω ξέρεις τι πρέπει να κάνεις. Δεν χρειάζεται να στο πω εγώ.

----------


## ALIA

> Να ξαναβρώ την υγεία μου. Τίποτα πιο απλό.


Θα συμφωνησω με την iberis κι ελπιζω να μας παρεις στα σοβαρα!!!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πολύ εύκολο να κρίνεις τον ηρωισμό όταν εσύ ο ίδιος δεν μπορείς να γίνεις ήρωας

Αλμπέρ Καμύ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Love isn't Love unless it's Love to the end. And God isn't God if he fits inside your head.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

O πόνος μ' έμαθε να σκέφτομαι..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

I don't discriminate, I hate everyone equally.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Για να παίξεις με το μυαλό κάποιου, βασική προυπόθεση είναι...να έχει.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"Opinions are like assholes. Everybody's got one and everyone thinks everyone else's stinks."

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"Go to work and fuck on time, reproduce production line."

----------


## gus1973

_"Δεν έχω να πω τίποτα.
Ίσως να έχω να δείξω κάτι..."_

_Michelangelo Antonioni_

----------


## Lam

"Υποπτα κοιταζω απο παιδι το Προσωπο μΟυ σπανια στον καθρεΦτη και ολοι μου λενΕ οτι η μουΡη μου μοιαζει με κωλο.Απο που χεζΩ?"

----------


## Lam

"Δεν ακουω πια φωνες,μα δεν μ'ακουει κανεις."

----------


## Lam

"I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in rain. Time to die."

BLADE RUNNER

----------


## keep_walking

Μερικοι ανθρωποι ειναι απανθρωποι. Επειδη τους τρων οι τυψεις για την παλιανθρωπια τους προτιμουν να εξαφανιστεις εσυ...να μην τους το θυμιζεις.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Για να παίξεις με το μυαλό κάποιου, βασική προυπόθεση είναι...να έχει.



αχαααααααα:!!!! θεικό τζίπσι...πολύ μου άρεσε...:)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

“The best weapon against an enemy is another enemy.” -Friedrich Nietzsche

----------


## panos86

olo pipes elege o nitse

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> olo pipes elege o nitse


διαφωνώ καθέτως

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Οι λέξεις είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να κρύψουμε την αλήθεια

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> olo pipes elege o nitse


εγω διαφωνω κι οριζοντιος, και θα μας βρεις μπροστα σου εναντιον του Καρλ Μαρξ (κι οχι δεν ειμαι φασιστας χρυσαυγιτης).

----------


## vince8

Πιες coca-cola (tm) παει με ολα.

----------


## vince8

ειμαστεω πολυ αρρωστοι παντως το βλεπω και απο τη συμμετοχη. τα νερα παιδια ειναι πιοο τυχερα, ας μην τα ζηλευουμε ας τα βοηθησουμε να γινουν καλυτεροι ανθρωποι.

----------


## ALIA

> εγω διαφωνω κι οριζοντιος, και θα μας βρεις μπροστα σου εναντιον του Καρλ Μαρξ (κι οχι δεν ειμαι φασιστας χρυσαυγιτης).


Εγω παντως διαβαζω και Νιτσε και Μαρξ! Δεν τους βαζω σε αντιπαραθεση!

----------


## vince8

παρε ενα μαχαιρι και σπρωξτο στο κροταφο σου μωρι κασριολα και μετα δωστο και στον αλλο τον και καλα σοφιστικε πουστη (και καλα ε)

----------


## vince8

ουφ. ελπιζω να εδιωξα τους σατανιστες απο εδω.

----------


## vince8

αρσενικη θυληκη ολοι μια θαλασσα κρυβουμε μεσα μας.

ταδε εφη δεν ξερω ποιος.

----------


## ALIA

Carrot,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να κανεις μια προσπαθεια να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου πηγαινοντας στο γιατρο σου?!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Carrot,μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να κανεις μια προσπαθεια να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου πηγαινοντας στο γιατρο σου?!


ALIA Αυτός που γράφει είναι ο Κάροτ;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Εγω παντως διαβαζω και Νιτσε και Μαρξ! Δεν τους βαζω σε αντιπαραθεση!


Καλά κάνεις! Ανοιχτόμυαλη είσαι.

----------


## ALIA

> Καλά κάνεις! Ανοιχτόμυαλη είσαι.


Βρισκεις? Αυτο θα με φαει στο τελος! lol 



> ALIA Αυτός που γράφει είναι ο Κάροτ;


Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα!

----------


## vince8

so where is this el capitan character
(που είναι λοιπόν ο ελ καπιτάν; .. καπετάνιος στα ισπανικά)
από ένα παλιό καρτούν!

----------


## vince8

μια καλή λύση για να αποδοθεί δικαιοσύνη είναι να ανοίξουν τρύπες στα κεφάλια όλων, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου.

----------


## vince8

I must extract dna from all the blacks.
john jozz

sounds like a cartoon to me :

----------


## vince8

Να τα γράψω στα ελληνικά να γελάσετε κι εσείς?

----------


## vince8

Θέλω να συλλέξω τα dna όλων των μαύρων.
Τάδε έφη Τζων Τζόζ

Κίνητρο, σκοπός και αποτέλεσμα άγνωστα

----------


## vince8

Όσο λιγότερο άρρωστος στο σώμα τόσο πιο τρελός στο κεφάλι.

Τάδε έφη vince.

----------


## vince8

you can't win totaly. Either way you'll go down. Down with me.
whoever you are, man or machine. individual or team. system or individual. down baby. down. burn white. die black.

tade efi me.

----------


## vince8

Keep on talking and Ill keep on walking.

tade efi mi.

----------


## vince8

Remember this. all is left is uncles and mothers.

----------


## vince8

kathe zwh pou xanetai einai mia mazikh autoktonia.

----------


## msor

> Δεν μου αρέσουν τα ομοιώματα. Γι αυτό όταν κάτι τελιεώνει θέλω να μπορώ να του λέω αντίο, αντι να το τραβώ από το μανίκι.


weird με εστειλες κανονικα..

----------


## msor

μιας και εχουμε οιστρο βλεπω, θα σας παραθεσω και εγω κατι που εγραψα τον ιουνιο του2010:

....
Ψαχνω συνεχεια να βρω το νοημα αυτου του κοσμου
Και τελικα ολο στα ιδια καταληγω
Ακροβατω σε ένα σκοινι και ολο λεω θα πεσω
Μα τελικα συνεχιζω ελπιζοντας να βρω το τελος
Ελπιζοντας..
Μεγαλη κουβεντα

Ισως Δεν ελπιζω τελικα απλα υπομενω

Είναι τοσες οι φορες που σκεφτομαι να παραπατησω τυχαια.
Αλλα τελικα συνεχιζω να περπαταω πανω σε αυτό το τεντωμενο σκοινι
Για μενα ?δε νομιζω πως αγαπαω τοσο πολύ τον ευατο μου
Υπαρχουν δεσμα σε ολη μας τη ζωη που μας κρατανε από τη μεγαλη πτωση

Καποιοι τα λυνουν και πεφτουν ηρωικα 
Καποιοι αλλοι παλι αρχιζουν να διασκεδαζουν την πορεια τους πανω στο σκοινι
Και υπαρχουν και οι αλλοι , οι λιγοι που περπατανε διχως συνειδηση μονο και μονο ελπιζοντας να βρουν το τελος

Αυτοι οι τελευταιοι , αυτοι είναι που συμπονω και νιωθω 
Αυτοι οι απογοητευμενοι ονειροπολοι 
Που ζουν μεταξυ της ναρκωμενης ελπιδας και της ονειρικης τους παραισθησης…


----

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Οτιδήποτε βαθύ φοράει μάσκα Friedrich Nietzsche

----------


## ALIA

> μιας και εχουμε οιστρο βλεπω, θα σας παραθεσω και εγω κατι που εγραψα τον ιουνιο του2010:
> 
> ....
> Ψαχνω συνεχεια να βρω το νοημα αυτου του κοσμου
> Και τελικα ολο στα ιδια καταληγω
> Ακροβατω σε ένα σκοινι και ολο λεω θα πεσω
> Μα τελικα συνεχιζω ελπιζοντας να βρω το τελος
> Ελπιζοντας..
> Μεγαλη κουβεντα
> ...


Πολυ ωραιο msor!!! Μπραβο!!! :)))

----------


## vince8

Hulk didnt die a Monday. He was born the day of his death :)

----------


## vince8

YES. 4. Four innocent kids are still alive. I dunno where they are but that is why it might happen. Keep them safe. good advice.

Unknown

----------


## vince8

Μην κολάτε σε ψυχαναγκασμούς. Για μερικούς ο αριθμός Χ είναι γούρικος για άλλους αριθμός προς αποφυγή. Stick it up.

----------


## vince8

FOOLS. Stop pretending. Start being good. PLEADE.

----------


## vince8

Μην σκοτώνετε άλλους ανθρώπους. Μόνο τους εαυτούς σας. Έτσι δεν θα την πληρώσει κανένας, θα μείνουν άνεργοι οι ηλίθιοι ψυχίατροι, και θα πάτε και στον παράδεισο. Το ίδιο σχεδιάζω και γώ κάποια στιγμή αν δεν καταφέρω να φτιάξω τη ζωή μου. 

Σας στέλνω πολύ αγάπη. Φιλιά.

----------


## vince8

Είναι ίσως πολύ αργά να πω κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί ούτως η άλλως, δοκιμαστεί αλλού, αποτύχει αλλού και απλά μια ιστορία που ανακυκλώνετε. Εύχομαι απλά να μην με εκθέσατε γιατί δεν θα σας το συγχωρήσω.

----------


## vince8

Συμβουλή. Ακούστε και ικανοποιήστε τον φτωχό vince8 γιατί θ΄'ελει να σας τιμωρήσει κωλόπαιδ.α

----------


## vince8

how could I resist looking at their sad little faces :D

Im just a good father sometimes.

havent decided yet though.

----------


## vince8

Στο τέλος εκτός από τις συγνώμες και την εκδίκηση που αφήνουμε πίσω μας ας μην ξεχάσουμε να πούμε και ευχαριστώ σε όσους βοήθησαν.

Ακόμα βέβαια είναι νωρίς για να τα λέω αυτά ΄'ομως ζω για δύο κατά κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## vince8

You are stup id people. you can steal silver but you do not know how to use it. s t u p i d. so come on and try :) to use it i mean

----------


## vince8

μην ξεχνάτε αγαπητοί μου άνθρωποι. σαν την ανθρώπινη ζωή αξία μεγαλύτερη δεν υπάρχει. ακούστε τον μοναδικό ίσως καλό σας φίλο.

----------


## vince8

ζωή χωρίς γυναίκα δεν έχει νόημα :( και εγώ είμαι μοναχούλης ακόμα ενώ οι περισσότεροι είναι ζευγαρωμένοι. γαμώτη

----------


## vince8

When a soldier is killed, when a civilian is killed, when a brother or sister is killed, when mom is killed, when pop is killed, when grandma and grandpa are stoicly sacrificied, when we warehouse our very old, when we neglect our young, when lung cancer kills us after thirty years of smoking, when we die of AIDS because we love everyone except ourselves. We are blind, are we not?

A lovely night to you all...
Take care of one another, we die soon.
*go out to play* The Game of Life with my sweetheart.

----------


## vince8

It was easier for you to kill a man rather than heal him. you shame on you.

----------


## vince8

*LESSON. HEHE. AND THIS CHILDREN AND FELLOW HUMANS IS WHY YOU SHOULD NOT HURT ANOTHER PERSONS BALLS.* 

SHAME I FOUND GOOD PEOPLE WHO HELPED ME HERE ON THIS WEBSITE AND BAD PEOPLE OUTSIDE WHO GAVE ME SHOTS. THE MAFIA.. HA HA I WILL EAT THEM FOR BREAKFAST.

NO ARE YOU JOKING? TRY AND HURT ME MAFIA. YOU ARE FUCKIN D.E.A.D.

----------


## vince8

PLEASE TRANSLATE SO THAT MAFFIA CAN UNDERSTAND.

----------


## vince8

Άρα λοιπόν ας μιλήσουν για την Ελλάδα οι εν Ελλάδι.

----------


## vince8

Εννοώ όσοι μένουν εδώ. Χαχα (πολλά χαχα μεγάλε Γιάννη) δεν είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβετε, με ακολουθείτε;

----------


## vince8

Feel any guilt psychologists and docs? your pet is talkin to you.

----------


## vince8

OH MY GOD THEY KILLED KENNY.
Who, who killed Kenny?
They.
Who are they?
Those bastards

----------


## vince8

Shoot them down now. Do it. 
or no just wait.! :) a bit until someone else says so. maybe they have to say something. or not maybe they understand that Im fucked up and do not klnow what the heck is happening.

(almost fainted now)

----------


## vince8

your latin voodoo (no voodo just cannot recall the header) tricks wont stop me :) hehe hohoho

----------


## vince8

recovered (temporarly) from faint. all good (almost) now L:)

but really tell me who pulls the **** strings

----------


## vince8

Its allright they shot me, I dont care anymore (temp) but they'll understand me one day :) I hope so haha

----------


## vince8

feeling so alone (and so drunk) !

----------


## vince8

yeah right haha...!

με ακολουθείτε η δεν ξέρετε εμερικάνικα;

(just one) (ok maybe two)

----------


## vince8

or maybe a bit more than you can think of right now but anyway lets change language for a while :) hehe that would b nice. ας μιλήσετε και σεις λίγο Κύριε.

----------


## vince8

ela na se kerasw. twra pou den exeis tipota hlithia. ksereis pou paei ayto (hint : oxi edw)

----------


## vince8

roufa mou ki allo th mikrh mou poytsa. ti akouysa molis twra? oxi? den tha se kala. deite tis tainies mou akouste ta tragoydia mou kai prospathisete na me proseggisete ksana. merci!

----------


## vince8

hurt more kids and you die instantly.

feed the babies feed. no poor vince8 (vince, insect, Oneiroplasmenos etc.). he is dead for humans.

----------


## vince8

είστε δειλοί ρε.

----------


## vince8

Ο κόσμος καίγεται και σεις κοιτάτε τα λεφτά. ΦΤΟΥ ΡΕ. show no mercy please.

----------


## vince8

Μπορώ να φάω ζωικό κρέας αλλά δεν μπορώ να φάω ανθρώπινο. Αν αυτό είναι το μέλλον προτιμώ να μην υπάρχει μέλλον. Δεν μπορώ να φάω άνθρωπο. ΔΕΝ.

----------


## vince8

τιμωρία στον πίνακα. γράψτε όσες φορές μπορείτε την παρακάτω πρόταση:

πάλι εγώ
πάλι εγώ
πάλι εγώ
πάλι εγώ
πάλι εγώ
πάλι...

συνεχίστε

----------


## RockElCasbah

στο ένα πόδι
στο ένα πόδι
στο ένα πόδι
στο ένα πόδι...
Πάντα;...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc

----------


## vince8

> στο ένα πόδι
> στο ένα πόδι
> στο ένα πόδι
> στο ένα πόδι...
> Πάντα;...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc


nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RockElCasbah

Φτου και βγαίνω
Φτου και βγαίνω
Φτου και βγαίνω
Φτου και βγαίνω
Φτου και βγαίνω...

Ως πότε;... :) ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h9jNZoFqro

----------


## RockElCasbah

"Επικκλήσεις Έρωτος Πιανίζουσες... Σε Βολεμένες Κιθαρίσιες Παραλίες...".

Salento

Φιλιά Βινς... και μη ξεχνάς πως το παραλήρημα κρύβει θησαυρούς...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX9UM...eature=related

----------


## vince8

Καλό το τραγουδάκι! Το παραλήρημα είναι αυθόρμητο θαρρώ όσο αυθόρμητο μπορεί να είναι ένα παραλήρημα στο ίντερνετ. Πιθανώς χωρίς το ίντερνετ (επικοινωνία δηλαδή) να χειροτέρευε το προσωρινό παραλλήρημα δικό μου η άλλων, άλλωστε όλα πάνε κι έρχονται.

----------


## vince8

Θέλω να βελτιώσω έλάχιστα τον αυτέλεγχο μου να δω πως θα τα πάνε τα άλλα παιδιά :_
ελπίζω να είναι κοινή η βοήθεια έτσι;

----------


## vince8

playing with fire is no mystery for other people. don't be like them.

----------


## vince8

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει Θεος, διάολος η μητέρα φύση, γνωρίζω όμως πως ο θάνατος μπορεί να πάρει μορφή και να σου μιλήσει όταν βρεθείς πολύ μόνος. Φιλικά να είστε όλοι καλά δυνατοί μου άνθρωποι. :(

----------


## vince8

Άλλος πήγε φυλακή και βρήκε φίλο, βρήκε ένα σκύλο, άλλος ξέφυγε από τη φυλακή και μπόρεσε να κάνει μια μόλις κόρη.΄Δεν είναι πολλές οι επιλογές στη ζωή , εμείς πλάθουμε κάστρα με τη φαντασία μας. :)

από ένα παραμύθι.

----------


## vince8

Μη κρύβεστε φίλοι μου το παραμύθι θα χτυπήσει και τη δική σας πόρτα κάποια στιγμή. :όσο δυνατοί και να στε, όσο καλά και να προσποιείστε. Να είστε καλά παιδιά λοιπόν.

----------


## vince8

Μη μου πείτε μετά όμως "α΄' ο vince δεν έλεγε ψέματα".

----------


## vince8

μην κρύβεστε λοιπόν. βγάλτε τις μάσκες.

----------


## vince8

I wanna break the spell tonight.

----------


## vince8

Σκέφτομαι να πηδήξω απο την ταράτσα και αισθάνομαι τόσο όμορφα μόνο και μόνο στη σκέψη :*)

----------


## vince8

Δεν θα μου πείετε μια καλή κουβέντα τουλάχιστον?

----------


## vince8

Δεν μπορώ να πάω στον παράδεισο αλλά μπορώ να βοηθήσω άλλους ανθρώπους.

----------


## vince8

ούτε στη κόλαση όμως δεν με αφήνουν να παω φιλάρα.

----------


## vince8

everybody wants to be the devil. please do not follow.

----------


## vince8

If there isn't a god just remember a few crazy dudes talking in the streets and some others in their walls painting the walls.

----------


## Empneustns

http://www.fromupnorth.com/2011/08/v...uotations-318/

εχει ωραια πραγματακια αλλα θελει αγγλικα....

----------


## vince8

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"Reject the basic assumptions of civilization, especially the importance of material possessions"

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Πολύ σημαντικό: όταν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις το καλό σ' έναν άνθρωπο τότε μην κάνεις και το κακό...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Kαλύτερα εγωιστής και άνθρωπος παρά αλτρουιστής και τέρας.

----------


## Lou!

‎"Σημάδια ότι έχουμε αρχίσει το ταξίδι της πνευματικότητας
1. Η ανάγκη να έχουμε στην κατοχή μας πράγματα γίνεται λιγότερο ελκυστική. Παύουμε να συσσωρεύουμε
2. Μειώνεται η επιθυμία για έπαινο, και την επιδοκιμασία των άλλων. Αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε στο επίκεντρο
3.Δεν έχουμε αγωνία για το δίκιο μας
4.Δεν επιθυμούμε να ελέγξουμε ή να κάνουμε κριτική σε κανέναν
5.Μειώνεται η διάθεση για σύγκριση με τους άλλους 
6.Πιστεύουμε στην ενότητα των πάντων, νιώθουμε συνδεδεμένοι με όλους
7.Απολαμβάνουμε τη σοφία της φύσης. Αναγνωρίσουμε την ομορφιά παντού
8.Επιζητούμε χρόνο ηρεμίας, γαλήνης απόσυρσης - Αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε λιγότερα μειώνοντας την υπέρ-δραστηριότητα
9.Βλέπουμε και αναγνωρίζουμε ¨περίεργες¨ συμπτώσεις
10.Αρχίζουμε να εμπιστευόμαστε το Θεό
( Μη νομίσετε ότι συμβαίνουν όλα μαζί !!!)"

Aντώνης Κατσαλής

----------


## RainAndWind

Εναλλακτικά,λέγεται ecotherapy.
raw

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Εναλλακτικά,λέγεται ecotherapy.
> raw


ρειν!
Μετά από ποοοοοολυ καιρό, να και ένα ευχάριστο στο φόρουμ!
Καλώς ήρθες...:)

----------


## Remedy

> ‎"Σημάδια ότι έχουμε αρχίσει το ταξίδι της πνευματικότητας
> 1. Η ανάγκη να έχουμε στην κατοχή μας πράγματα γίνεται λιγότερο ελκυστική. Παύουμε να συσσωρεύουμε
> 2. Μειώνεται η επιθυμία για έπαινο, και την επιδοκιμασία των άλλων. Αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε στο επίκεντρο
> 3.Δεν έχουμε αγωνία για το δίκιο μας
> 4.Δεν επιθυμούμε να ελέγξουμε ή να κάνουμε κριτική σε κανέναν
> 5.Μειώνεται η διάθεση για σύγκριση με τους άλλους 
> 6.Πιστεύουμε στην ενότητα των πάντων, νιώθουμε συνδεδεμένοι με όλους
> 7.Απολαμβάνουμε τη σοφία της φύσης. Αναγνωρίσουμε την ομορφιά παντού
> 8.Επιζητούμε χρόνο ηρεμίας, γαλήνης απόσυρσης - Αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε λιγότερα μειώνοντας την υπέρ-δραστηριότητα
> ...


να υποθεσω οτι το "ταξιδι προς την πνευματικοτητα", εχει σαν βασικη προυποθεση την πιστη στον θεο?

----------


## ioannis2

> ‎"Σημάδια ότι έχουμε αρχίσει το ταξίδι της πνευματικότητας
> 1. Η ανάγκη να έχουμε στην κατοχή μας πράγματα γίνεται λιγότερο ελκυστική. Παύουμε να συσσωρεύουμε
> 2. Μειώνεται η επιθυμία για έπαινο, και την επιδοκιμασία των άλλων. Αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε στο επίκεντρο
> 3.Δεν έχουμε αγωνία για το δίκιο μας
> 4.Δεν επιθυμούμε να ελέγξουμε ή να κάνουμε κριτική σε κανέναν
> 5.Μειώνεται η διάθεση για σύγκριση με τους άλλους 
> 6.Πιστεύουμε στην ενότητα των πάντων, νιώθουμε συνδεδεμένοι με όλους
> 7.Απολαμβάνουμε τη σοφία της φύσης. Αναγνωρίσουμε την ομορφιά παντού
> 8.Επιζητούμε χρόνο ηρεμίας, γαλήνης απόσυρσης - Αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε λιγότερα μειώνοντας την υπέρ-δραστηριότητα
> ...


Πολύ καλο Lou!! ειδικά άμα έχεις να κανεις όλη μερα με τον κοσμο, να τα βαζεις με τον καθενα, το να πετυχεις αυτό είναι άθλος, γίνεσαι ήρωας της ζωής. Και σ΄αυτα περιλαμβάνω και την πίστη στην ύπαρξη Θεού και στο αποτελεσμα της, την εμπιστοσύνη στην πρόνοια του.

----------


## Lou!

> Εναλλακτικά,λέγεται ecotherapy.
> raw


σημασια δεν εχει πώς λεγεται, σημασια εχει αν μπορει να κανει εναν ανθρωπο να αισθανεται καλυτερα, να νιωθει μεγαλυτερη πληροτητα ζωης, ψυχικη ευεξια κ ο,τι αλλο καλο! :)
κ το ecotherapy μια χαρα μου κανει, δεν κολλαω σε ταμπελες.

πώς ξεφυτρωσες εσυ μετα απο τοσους μηνες κ βρηκες σε ολοκληρο φορουμ το δικο μου "θεολογικο" ποστ?

----------


## Lou!

> να υποθεσω οτι το "ταξιδι προς την πνευματικοτητα", εχει σαν βασικη προυποθεση την πιστη στον θεο?


αν θες τη γνωμη μου, νομιζω πως οχι.

αλλα αυτα δεν εχουν κανονες. εξατομικευονται κ ειναι οπως ταιριαζει στον καθε ανθρωπο. αν ρωτας να σου απαντησω συγκεκριμενα για εμενα, θα ελεγα οτι η πιστη στο Θεο, ναι, μου πρεοεκυψε, αλλα οχι σαν προϋποθεση, αλλα σαν επακολουθο της ωραιοτητας που ενιωσα ερχομενη σιγα σιγα σε επαφη με τη φυση, με τα ζωα, κ σε γνησια επαφη με τους αλλους ανθρωπους.

κ φυσικα το Θεο, εγω τουλαχιστον δεν τον αντιλαμβανομαι καθολου ετσι οπως κυκλοφορει στις εκκλησιες. καμια σχεση με εκκλησιες. πηγα 1-2 φορες κ αισθανθηκα τοσο χαλια, που ειπα τερμα, δεν ξαναπαταω ποδι, κ απενοχοποιηθηκα μαλιστα. δε συμμετεχω καθολου σε κανενα μυστηριο της θεσμικης εκκλησιας.

ουτε ετσι οπως τον αντιλαμβανεται ο μεσος "πιστος χριστιανος" της ελλαδας του 2011.

ειναι αυτο που απαντησε ο Wittgenstein σε εναν παστορα, οταν ο παστορας τον ρωτησε: "πιστευεις στο Θεο?" κ ο Witt απαντησε: "ναι, πιστευω, αλλα ο Θεος στον οποιο πιστευεις εσυ κ ο Θεος στον οποιο πιστευω εγω, δεν εχουν καμια σχεση μεταξυ τους!"

υπαρχει ενα μπερδεμα με τις λεξεις. με την ιδια λεξη, Θεος, δυο ανθρωποι μπορει να εννοουν πολυ διαφορετικα πραγματα.

αυτα οσον αφορα εμενα. αν ρωτας για σενα, εγω δεν μπορω να σου δωσω απαντηση. ειναι δικο σου το ταξιδι, αν θελεις ή δεν θελεις να το κανεις, αλλα κ ποιο μονοπατι θα ακολουθησεις, εσυ θα το φτιαξεις το μονοπατι σου, ετσι ωστε να ταιριαζει σε εσενα, ωστε να "συντονιστεις" με τον βαθυτερο εαυτο σου.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Εναλλακτικά,λέγεται ecotherapy.
> raw


καλωσόρισες και πάλι και από εμένα :)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ‎"Σημάδια ότι έχουμε αρχίσει το ταξίδι της πνευματικότητας
> 1. Η ανάγκη να έχουμε στην κατοχή μας πράγματα γίνεται λιγότερο ελκυστική. Παύουμε να συσσωρεύουμε
> 2. Μειώνεται η επιθυμία για έπαινο, και την επιδοκιμασία των άλλων. Αποφεύγουμε να είμαστε στο επίκεντρο
> 3.Δεν έχουμε αγωνία για το δίκιο μας
> 4.Δεν επιθυμούμε να ελέγξουμε ή να κάνουμε κριτική σε κανέναν
> 5.Μειώνεται η διάθεση για σύγκριση με τους άλλους 
> 6.Πιστεύουμε στην ενότητα των πάντων, νιώθουμε συνδεδεμένοι με όλους
> 7.Απολαμβάνουμε τη σοφία της φύσης. Αναγνωρίσουμε την ομορφιά παντού
> 8.Επιζητούμε χρόνο ηρεμίας, γαλήνης απόσυρσης - Αρχίζουμε να κάνουμε λιγότερα μειώνοντας την υπέρ-δραστηριότητα
> ...


άμα τα καταφέρεις στείλε μου πμ :p

----------


## λιλιουμ

*Σταμάτησαν να σου λένε ψέματα, όχι να σ’ αγαπούν. Κι εσένα σου φαίνεται πως σταμάτησαν να σ’ αγαπούν…

Αntonio Porchia
*

----------


## Lou!

> άμα τα καταφέρεις στείλε μου πμ :p


νομιζω οτι εχω ξεκινησει το ταξιδι! δεν ειναι ή τα καταφερνω ή δεν τα καταφερνω! ειναι μια συνεχης παλη αυτο! μερικες φορες αισθανομαι αρκετα κοντα σε καποια απο αυτα που αριθμει. αλλες παλι, οχι.

----------


## Lou!

> *Σταμάτησαν να σου λένε ψέματα, όχι να σ’ αγαπούν. Κι εσένα σου φαίνεται πως σταμάτησαν να σ’ αγαπούν…
> 
> Αntonio Porchia
> *


πολυ ωραιο! κ εξυπνο!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Oι πουτάνες της νέας εποχής είναι οι παρθένες. Έχω εγκληματίσει σοβαρά..

----------


## Lacrymosa

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_PKBSMpZel6...s400/48388.jpg

----------


## Remedy

εσεις οι μαζοχες τα κανετε αυτα.
εμεις αγαπαμε αυτους που μας αγαπανε...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Everyone thinks of changing the world, but no one thinks of changing himself. -Leo Tolstoy

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Η πεποίθηση είναι σαν την λαιμητόμο, το ίδιο ανάλαφρη το ίδιο βαριά...

----------


## Antonios

Το καλυτερο το εχει εκφρασει ο γνησιος λαικος βαρδος Χαρης Παπαδοπουλος:

Τα δυο σου ματια και τα χειλια τα βαθμολογω με χιλια μα απο αισθηματα ουδεν και σε βαθμολογω μηδεν

----------


## deleted-member30-03

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win. -Gandhi

----------


## Deleted20082014

> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win. -Gandhi


 Πολύ αισιόδοξο! Θα το σημειώσω, να το βλέπω όταν είμαι down! :D

----------


## pig

χμμμ... τι έγινε;


t su eipe!

----------


## PostMortem

Σήμερα όλοι μ' αγαπάνε. Σήμερα όλοι με θυμούνται. Σήμερα όλοι μου στέλνουν λουλούδια. Σήμερα όμως είμαι νεκρός...

----------


## PostMortem

> χμμμ... τι έγινε;
> 
> 
> t su eipe!


Θα σε παρακαλέσω να μείνεις εντός θέματος. Σε αυτο το θέμα ποστάρουμε μονο quotes.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win. -Gandhi


πολύ καλό!

----------


## gus1973

_«Όταν έρχεται η πολιτεία και μας περιφρουρεί από ομάδες που δε μας μοιάζουν και καταδιώκει αυτές τις ομάδες αστυνομικά είναι πιο επικίνδυνο από το να τους άφηνε να υπάρχουν. Αυτό που έγινε λίγο-πολύ στα Εξάρχεια είναι ένα θλιβερό θέαμα το οποίο ποτέ δε θα με συμφιλιώσει μαζί του και είναι λάθος να νομίζουμε ότι περιφρουρείται η ελευθερία μας με το να καταδιώκονται άνθρωποι που δε μας μοιάζουν. Τότε θα ’ρθει μια δεδομένη στιγμή που κι εμείς δε θα μοιάζουμε με κάποιους και θα καταδιωχθούμε και θα ‘χουμε το παρελθόν ότι ανεχθήκαμε τις καταδιώξεις των ανθρώπων που δεν μας μοιάζουν. Άρα κι εμείς σωστά θα καταδιωχθούμε. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτό είναι η αρχή και η βάση του εθνικοσοσιαλισμού και του φασισμού. Δεν κινδυνεύουμε από αυτούς που δεν μας μοιάζουν, κινδυνεύουμε από αυτούς που μας περιφρουρούνε και καταδιώκουν αυτούς που δεν μας μοιάζουν» - 

_Μάνος Χατζιδάκις

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8U6...layer_embedded

----------


## gus1973

_«Και πρώτα απ' όλα τι εννοούμε λέγοντας παιδεία; Την πληροφορία, την τεχνική, το δίπλωμα εξειδίκευσης που εξασφαλίζει γάμο, αυτοκίνητο κι ακίνητο, με πληρωμή την πλήρη υποταγή του εξασφαλισθέντος ή την πνευματική και ψυχική διάπλαση ενός ελεύθερου ανθρώπου, με τεχνική αναθεώρησης κι ονειρικής δομής, με αγωνία απελευθέρωσης και με διαθέσεις μιας ιπτάμενης φυγής προς τ'άστρα;

Αυτή τη δεύτερη παιδεία την αποκρύπτουν και δεν την δίνουν δωρεάν, γιατί δεν συντηρεί και δεν υπηρετεί συστήματα. Αντίθετα τα ελέγχει, τα αναθεωρεί και τα αποδυναμώνει.»_

Μ.Χατζιδάκις
Τα σχόλια του Τρίτου

"Αναμνήσεις" από αυτόν το μεγάλο άνθρωπο, που γεννήθηκε σαν σήμερα... (όπως μας υπενθύμισε η ALIA ;) )

----------


## ανεμος

Κωστα για μενα ο μεγαλυτερος ελληνας συνθετης............

----------


## Flumen

Το πιο επικίνδυνο άτομο είναι αυτό που έχεις αγαπήσει

----------


## deleted-member30-03

“And in the end, it's not the years in your life that count. It's the life in your years.”-Abraham Lincoln

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Δεν είναι όλοι ελεύθεροι όσοι χλευάζουν τις αλυσίδες τους... 


Siller

----------


## sheldon

Ουδείς ασφαλέστερος εχθρός παρά του ευεργετηθέντος αχαρίστου.
Το χρέος είναι η σκλαβιά των ελευθέρων.
Η θρησκεία είναι το όπιο του λαού.

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Θα εκτιμήσεις κάτι,

μόνο όταν το χάσεις

και θα το χάσεις

γιατί ποτέ δεν το εκτίμησες,όπως του άξιζε....

Δεν βαρέθηκα να σ'αγαπώ...

Απλά βαρέθηκα να με πληγώνεις..*

----------


## Instant

Ο ρυθμός απώλειας κοριτσιών είχε λάβει αναπόδεκτες διαστάσεις στα 50s, για τον λόγο αυτό άλλωστε δώσαμε ίσα δικαιώματα στις γυναίκες... και καθώς οι μεγάλοι πατέρες σαν ελέφαντες έπεφταν.. κάτω από ορδές υαίνων, αρχίσαμε την παραγωγή νέων πατεράδων, προγραμματισμένων για μάχη.

sanity gone mad

----------


## Instant

Νους χωρίς ανάμνηση, θάλασσα χωρίς αλάτι.

----------


## Instant

Οι μικρές σταγόνες φλόγας είναι το δάκρυ όσων περπατάνε πάνω από τη στάθμη της θάλασσας.

----------


## Lacrymosa

"It 's amazing how you can still care for someone when you know that he doesn 't care about you.....</3" (για τον πρωην παει αυτο)

----------


## Instant

Όταν σπάμε πλάκα είναι όλα καλά και οι φτωχοί τρώνε το δούλεμα όταν όμως βρεθεί κάτι που λάμπει στο τούνελ όλοι βρωμίζουν τα χέρια τους.

vince

----------


## Instant

Σοφά λόγια

πεινασμένο αρκούδο μην τον φοβάσται.

----------


## Instant

stay hungry, stay foolish.

Steve Jobs

----------


## Instant

Όπως έλεγαν και στον στρατό, ζητήστε βοήθεια από την Παναγία, την προστάτη μας.

Στην υπογραφή μου ρωτάω αν πιστεύετε στην θεωρία της εξέλιξης, αν δηλαδή στο τέλος νικάει ο ποιο δυνατός, αυτός με το πιο δυνατό σαγόνι, το πιο γεροδεμένο κορμί, το πιο παρατηριτικό μυαλό η αν υπάρχει κάποιος Θεός που πετάγεται από το πουθενά και μιλάει... επιλέγει ποιός ζει και ποιός πεθαίνει, όπως έζησαν οι λαγοί και πέθαναν οι δεινόσαυροι για παράδειγμα.

----------


## Empneustns

Μια μέρα o γάιδαρος ενός αγρότη έπεσε σε ένα πηγάδι.
Το ζώο φώναζε απελπισμένα για ώρες κι ο αγρότης προσπαθούσε να καταλάβει τι έπρεπε να κάνει. Τέλος, αποφάσισε ότι το ζώο ήταν γέρικο, και τα έξοδα που απαιτούνταν για να το βγάλει από το πηγάδι ήταν πολλά. Δεν άξιζε τον κόπο να προσπαθήσει να σώσει τον γάιδαρο. Το μόνο που σκέφτηκε να κάνει ήταν να το θάψει ζωντανό.

Κάλεσε όλους τους γείτονές του να έρθουν και να τον βοηθήσουν. Πήραν όλοι από ένα φτυάρι και άρχισαν να πετάνε χώματα στο πηγάδι. Στην αρχή, ο γάιδαρος συνειδητοποίησε τι συνέβαινε και φώναξε φρικτά. Μετά όμως, προς έκπληξη όλων, ησύχασε.

Λίγα φορτία χώμα αργότερα, ο γεωργός κοίταξε κάτω το πηγάδι κι έμεινε έκπληκτος με αυτό που είδε.
Ήταν κάτι καταπληκτικό!!!!
Με κάθε φτυαριά χώμα που έπεφτε στην πλάτη του, ο γάιδαρος τιναζόταν και να έκανε ένα βήμα προς τα πάνω.
Οι γείτονες του αγρότη συνέχισαν να πετάνε φτυαριές χώμα πάνω στο ζώο, κι αυτό κάθε φορά τιναζόταν κι έκανε ένα βήμα προς τα πάνω. Πολύ σύντομα, όλοι ήταν έκπληκτοι με το γαϊδούρι να έχει φτάσει στην επιφάνεια του πηγαδιού.

Ηθικό δίδαγμα:
Η ζωή μπορεί να φέρει σε σας πολλές φτυαριές από σκουπίδια μέσα στο πηγάδι της ζωής σας. Να θυμάστε όμως πως κάθε ένα από τα προβλήματά σας αυτά είναι ένα εφαλτήριο. Μπορούμε να βγούμε από τα βαθύτερα πηγάδια απλά με ένα τίναγμα. Πατάμε πάνω στο πρόβλημα και κάνουμε ένα βήμα πάνω.

----------


## Flumen

Αχ ρε Εμπνευστή, Αίσωπε του φόρουμ :) 

Πολύ ωραίο..

----------


## Instant

Είμαι σαν τον σκύλο και χωρίς ξύσιμο δεν με πιάνει νύστα.

----------


## Instant

Χορεύω μόνος μου, παρόλη τη μοναξιά, αισθάνομαι αισιόδοξα γιατι ξέρω πως θα ξυπνήσω με στύση το πρωί.

----------


## Instant

> Ηθικό δίδαγμα:
> Η ζωή μπορεί να φέρει σε σας πολλές φτυαριές από σκουπίδια μέσα στο πηγάδι της ζωής σας. Να θυμάστε όμως πως κάθε ένα από τα προβλήματά σας αυτά είναι ένα εφαλτήριο. Μπορούμε να βγούμε από τα βαθύτερα πηγάδια απλά με ένα τίναγμα. Πατάμε πάνω στο πρόβλημα και κάνουμε ένα βήμα πάνω.


Επεξήγηση:

Ο πλανήτης μας είναι ένας σκουπιδότοπος από μόνος του. Τα μόνα προβλήματα είναι ανθρώπινα η αλλιώς human made και τέλος πατάμε πάνω στους ανθρώπους.

είμαι σε όρεξη για συζήτηση πάλι!

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Θυμάσαι την κοπέλα που αποκάλεσες "χοντρή"? Έγινε βουλημική.
Θυμάσαι την κοπέλα που αποκάλεσες "άσχημη"? Προσπαθεί να αλλάξει τον εαυτό της, για να γίνει αποδεκτή.
Θυμάσαι εκείνον τον τύπο με το "περίεργο πρόσωπο" ?
Πολέμησε για την πατρίδα του.
Θυμάσαι εκείνον τον τύπο που κορόιδευες επειδή έκλαιγε ?
... Έχασε την μητέρα του.
Θυμάσαι εκείνον που αποκάλεσες "σπασίκλα" ? Οι γονείς του ασκούν βία σε εκείνον.
ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ. ΟΙ ΛΕΞΕΙΣ ΠΟΝΑΝΕ.
ΒΑΛ'ΤΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΒΙΑΣ*

----------


## deleted-member30-03

May your life someday be as awesome as you pretend it is on Facebook.

----------


## Haldol_Kills

> Mysteries I just can't express:
> How can you ever give your more to receive your less?


Bob Marley - Misty Morning

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Έχεις facebook;
-Ναι έχω.
Έχεις twitter;
-Έχω.
Έχεις google+;
... Ναι, έβαλα κ απ αυτό.
Έχεις youtube;
-Ναι, έχω λογαριασμό εκεί.
Έχεις ζωή;
-Ναι έχω, αλλά δεν μπαίνω συχνά...*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Ποτέ μην πεις ψέματα… μην κλέψεις... μην ξεγελάσεις... μην πιεις...
Αν όμως είναι να πεις ψέματα... πες τα για να βρεθείς με αγαπημένο…
Αν πρέπει να κλέψεις… ξέκλεψε στιγμές για φίλους...
Αν πρέπει να ξεγελάσεις… ξεγέλασε το θάνατο…
Αν πρέπει να πιεις… πιες τις στιγμές που σου κόβουν την ανάσα.....*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Το μοναδικό δεδομένο που μπορεί να έχει κάποιος στην ζωή του, είναι η μαλακία που τον δέρνει... Δεν σε εγκαταλείπει ποτέ ! ! ! Σαν την σκιά ένα πράγμα... Μπορεί όταν νυχτώνει να μην φαίνεται, αλλά είναι εκεί... Υπάρχει...*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Διαγραφή από το Facebook: Οκ!
Διαγραφή από το Msn: Οκ!
Διαγραφή από το Twitter: Οκ!
Διαγραφή από το Yahoo: Οκ!
Διαγραφή από το κινητό: Οκ!
Διαγραφή από την Καρδιά: Σφάλμα!*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*Για φθηνους άνθρωπους δεν κλαίω, η μάσκαρα μου είναι πιο ακριβη!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Instant

People always fear change. People feared electricity when it was invented, didn't they? People feared coal, they feared gas-powered engines... There will always be ignorance, and ignorance leads to fear. But with time, people will come to accept their silicon masters. 
Bill Gates

----------


## Instant

We've got to put a lot of money into changing behavior. 
Bill Gates

----------


## Instant

Television is not real life. In real life people actually have to leave the coffee shop and go to jobs. 
Bill Gates 

lol

----------


## Instant

ακόμα και οι λέξεις αξίζουν 1000 λέξεις!

----------


## Lacrymosa

*"I make the rightest thing or the biggest mistake"*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*"Noboby is Perfect"! I am Nobody"!!!*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*"To χομπυ μου ειναι να παιζω με αυτους που νομιζουν οτι παιζουν μαζι μου!!! Κι αυτο το κανω πολυ καλα"!!!"*

----------


## Lacrymosa

*"Εχω να σου προτεινω ενα ταξιδι :
Προορισμος : Τα αστερια.
Μεταφορικο μεσο : Η καρδια.
Οδηγος : Ο ερωτας.
Επιβατες : Εσυ κι εγω.
Εισητηρια : Χωρις επιστροφη...!"*

----------


## Instant

Στην ηθική ψυχιατρική πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη το ρόλο της εξέλιξης. Κατάθλιψη, πανικός, σεξουαλικός πόθος -- όλα αντιδράσεις από την πίεση της φυσικής επιλογής.

Η ειρωνεία είναι πως αυτή η θεωρεία με κάλεσε εδώ. Μπέρδεψαν την έρευνα των φυσικών νόμων για χάρη του ανταγωνισμού.

Θυμήσου Ελεονόρα -- κάποιος πρέπει να μάθει το θηρίο προτού το σφάξει.

Sofia

----------


## Instant

Η μαμά λέει πως δεν επιτρέπεται να παίζω με τα άλλα παιδιά γιατί αυτά είναι σε δίαιτα σκύλος φάει σκύλο.

Ελεονόρα

----------


## Instant

Ο ρυθμός απώλειας κοριτσιών και αδελφών είναι απρόβλεπτος πλέον αφού οι μεγάλοι πατεράδες έρχονται κάτω σαν ελέφαντες και διαθέσιμοι σε ολόκληρο κοπάδι από ύαινες. Σε αντίδραση αυτού φτιάξαμε νέους πατεράδες, φτιαγμένους για μάχη. Ακόμα, φαίνεται πως δεν εξελίσσονται μόνο οι ενωμένοι.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Instant

Μακάρι να είμασταν όλοι βλάκες και ευτυχισμένοι. Τα δύο αυτά δεν πάνε μαζί, σόρρυ γκάιζ. Άρα το μωρό όταν γεννιέται πρέπει να είναι το πιο έξυπνο στο θάλαμο αερίων. Περίεργο που δεν θυμάται τίποτα μετά. Έχω φρικάρει βοηθήστε με δεν βρίσκω λογική στο τέρμα του τούνελ. Εσάς όμως δεν σας ενδιαφέρει φαίνεται γιατί ζούμε σε άλλες χώρες τι να πω!

----------


## Instant

Τελικά μπορεί και να υπάρχει κάποιο φάντασμα, μέσα μου έξω δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα, η κάποιος αόρατος άνθρωπος, να μόλις τώρα ένιωσα ένα άγγιγμα στο χέρι και δεν βλέπω κάνα έντομο. Τι λες ΠΕΤΡΑΝ θα με βοηθήσεις;

----------


## Instant

Μερικές ακόμα ειδήσεις.

Φαίνεται ο ***** δεν ήταν αρκετά άρρωστος για να αποφύγει τη κλωτσιά αυτή τη φορά αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν ήταν και ολόκληρος λόχος. Το πρόβατο απέδειξε πως μπορεί και τα ακούει όλα εδώ κάτω, έχει το αυτί της σε όλο το πληθυσμό, άρα θα λείψει για λίγο, δες που θα πάει. Λέει θα με αφήσει να έχω την μικρή μου ελευθερία σε κράτηση βέβαια, για όσο την τροφοδοτώ με τα therapy sessions. Αυτοί οι λυπηροί άνθρωποι χρειάζονται ένα μάθημα και λίγη αναμόρφωση.

Διευθυντής Νίγηρας

----------


## Instant

Αυτό το μέρος είναι ο απόλυτος ορισμός της απελπισίας. Εδώ είμαστε, κλειδαμπαρωμένοι και απομακρυσμένοι από τον έξω κόσμο, απόβλητα για ένα χάπι με καμία ελπίδα απελευθέρωσης. Και ποια είναι η κατηγορία που μας βαραίνει; Αυτός *** δεν έχει χώρο για διαφορετικές απόψεις στην πολύτιμη του χώρα? Ελπίζω αυτό το μέρος να γκρεμιστεί και να ακουστεί δυνατά ο θόρυβος στα αυτιά του.

Θωμάς

----------


## Gypsy Cello

_L' amico certo si conosce nell' incerto_

----------


## Gypsy Cello

_Amami quando lo merito meno, perche sara quando ne ho piu bisogno_

----------


## Instant

If you are looking for the devil better search for the poorest man alive. cycla :D

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Love doesn't make the world go round. Love is what makes the ride worthwile. F.P Jones

----------


## Instant

I like it!

----------


## Instant

nuclear physics is all about shaving the world.

Epstein

----------


## Driver

''I m the engine of life itself....the wheel will turn...''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haE9z...eature=related

----------


## Instant

Γιατί αργούν τόσο πολύ να μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά; Τρώνε σαν γουρούνια και δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα. Πρέπει να βρούμε ένα τρόπο να επιταχύνουμε τη διαδικασία. Δρ. Σουτσόνγκ.

----------


## Joann

Πες στο χασοδίκη, δεν κάνει ούτε για τον ΆΡΕΙΟ ΠΑΓΚΟ!

----------


## Instant

Ορίστε; Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό.

----------


## Instant

Τα πρώτα μηχανικά κουτάβια έκαναν τα παιδιά να μασάνε με ευχαρίστιση, όμως το αφεντικό προτήμησε να φτιάξει, ένα σχολείο η ακόμα καλύτερα μια εκκλησία.

----------


## Joann

-Πες του ότι το παιδί έχει σουτ που σκοτώνει! Πες του ότι το παιδί κόβει φοβερά τις αντεπιθέσεις!
-Πες του ότι το παιδί δεν κόβει ούτε με Βαλέ!
-Πες του ότι με το παιδί θα κάνουμε το γύρο του θριάμβου!
_Πες του ότι με το παιδί θα κάνουμε γύρο, αλλά με πίτα και τζατζίκι!

----------


## Soulsick

Get busy living, or get busy dying...
~Andy Dufresne~
The Shawshank Redemption

----------


## Instant

Joann, δεν σε καταλαβαίνω! Soulsick, ωραία ατάκα του Andy! Απασχόληση σε κάθε περίπτωση!

----------


## Instant

Το τσιγάρο δεν το καπνίζουν στο κέντρο αλλά στο πλάι, έτσι πρέπει να κάνουν οι άντρες.

Ατάκα μιας τρανσέξουαλ που είχαμε γνωρίσει με ένα γνωστό μου (γίναμε φίλοι αφού τσακωθήκαμε) στα 15.

Γιατί δεν τιμώ μόνο τους διάσημους τους πράσινους.

----------


## Joann

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PRjMiZOx5I


Instant, ελπίζω να κατάλαβες.

----------


## Instant

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PRjMiZOx5I
> 
> 
> Instant, ελπίζω να κατάλαβες.


Ναι κατάλαβα , ο δικηγόρος δεν είπε ούτε κουβέντα και ο πολυλογάς τα δικά του! Αυτό εννοείς;

----------


## Joann

http://www.inews.gr/t/%CE%BC%CE%B1%C...-psomiadis.htm

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ....πολυλογάς. Τον Ψωμιάδη παριστάνει.... στο σκάνδαλο με τα στημένα...

----------


## Instant

> http://www.inews.gr/t/%CE%BC%CE%B1%C...-psomiadis.htm
> 
> Δεν είναι ακριβώς ....πολυλογάς. Τον Ψωμιάδη παριστάνει.... στο σκάνδαλο με τα στημένα...


Τον κλείσανε μέσα λένε τον Ψωμιάδη. Πρίν έλεγαν όλοι ότι είναι μεγάλος απατεώνας. Τελικά τα στήνουν η δεν τα στήνουν τα παιχνίδια, ποιόν να πιστέψουμε; Οι άλλοι οι πρόεδροι τι είναι δηλαδή Παναγίες; Δεν νομίζω...

----------


## Driver

i learned a new kind of reward.......an eternal domination......i Raziel....to burn for ever.......(cast him in).......into the depths of the abyss...........to this hell........an eternity passed.......but yet i lived.......(Raziel you are worthy)...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFiLNc46jAM

----------


## Driver

I am your creation Kain.....dumn you Kain, you are not God....(look around you Raziel).......it meant you were dead......and we are a step closer to our destiny.......but i knew the next move......(what are you little soul?....my prison and eternal home..)....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LulD2kar9I&feature=related

----------


## RockElCasbah

"... ο εαυτός μου είναι πιο ικανός αντίπαλος απ' όλους εσάς μαζί..."

Ντράϊβερ

:)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> "... ο εαυτός μου είναι πιο ικανός αντίπαλος απ' όλους εσάς μαζί..."
> 
> Ντράϊβερ
> 
> :)


πσσσσσσ τέτοια να του λες, να του ανεβάζεις την αυτοπεποίθηση.

----------


## Driver

Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από RockElCasbah Εμφάνιση Μηνύματος
"... ο εαυτός μου είναι πιο ικανός αντίπαλος απ' όλους εσάς μαζί..."

Ντράϊβερ

:)




> πσσσσσσ τέτοια να του λες, να του ανεβάζεις την αυτοπεποίθηση.


χαχαχα, καλό!!!

----------


## RockElCasbah

"... κανενας δεν ειναι αποδεκτος οταν εχει καλες προθεσεις...".

Chemistry

"... ό,τι τηλέφωνο δέχομαι στο κινητό ή μήνυμα είναι για να δώσω λεφτά όχι για να δώσω αγάπη...".

Instant

Καλό Σαβ/κύριακο σας εύχομαι... ά, ναι... να γράψω κι ένα δικό μου με αφορμή μια σκέψη που διάβασα από άλλον χρήστη...

"... είθε ο Θεός να δώσει περισσή και ενισχυμένη φώτιση σε όσους δε τόλμησαν ποτέ να μιλήσουν με τον εαυτό τους...".

Αλομπάρ, :)

----------


## Instant

Κάτσε βρε με παρουσιάζεις σαν παρανοικό πάλι! Εννοώ πως έχω (είχα) λογαριασμούς να πληρώσω συν τα διαφημιστικά αυτό εννοώ :)

----------


## RockElCasbah

... θα σε... μαλώσω άλλη φορά γιατί ώρες - ώρες είσαι για μπάτσες, λολ!... βρε;... εγώ φταίω που γράφεις στίχους και δε το καταλαβαίνεις;... να το θυμάσαι, δε θα "αντέξω" παρατήρηση την επόμενη φορά...:)...
... και από πότε μου χρειάζεται να ξέρω ή να καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς;... αυτά είναι για τους Σέρλοκ Χολμς της κακιάς ώρας όχι για μένα... άσε με τώρα, πάω να εκτυπώσω... γάτες.
... είναι που έχω... έλλειψη στο σπίτι και θέλω μερικές να κοσμίσουν τους τοίχους, λολ...:)... καληνύχτα Βινς!...

----------


## Instant

γιατρός: θέλετε περισσότερη νάρκωση;
κοπέλα: όχι δεν θέλω νάρκωση, μην με απειλείς με αυτές τις αηδίες, ξέρεις αυτά είναι αηδίες, καλείς τον εαυτό σου γιατρό; πως κοιμάσαι τις νύχτες;

(κείμενο κομμένο)

πηγή http://www.rockstargames.com/manhunt/main.html

----------


## Instant

κοπέλα: δεν θέλω να μιλήσω περισσότερο για αυτό
γιατρός: γιατί όχι;
κοπέλα: γιατί το χρησιμοποιείς για να με κρατήσεις εδώ, γιατί ξέρεις τι πιστεύω γι'αυτό, δεν μπορώ να επιστρέψω στη δουλειά, δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ, είμαι κλειδωμένη σε ένα τρελοκομείο, έχω εφιάλτες για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής μου, νόμιζες πως είμαι μια σκληρή ******* αλλά τώρα φοβάμαι τον φρουρό, δεν έκανα τίποτα κακό, τι έκανα για να υποφέρω τόσο πολύ;

(κείμενο κομμένο)

----------


## Instant

γιατρός: σε βρήκανε στους δρόμους να κλαίς αφού βρήκες την αναφορά, με ένα μαχαίρι
κοπέλα: ναι δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, πίστευα πως θα μπορούσα να ανταπεξέλθω, ξέρω, σε παραξενεύει αυτό; ακόμα και γω έχω διαγνωστεί με κάτι, έχω μετα τραυματικό στρές, είδα έναν άνθρωπο να τον σκοτώνει η πολιτεία, τον είδα να πεθαίνει με παγωμένα μάτια και μετά τον έδωσα στον κας.

(κομμένο κείμενο)

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ακομα και η παλλακία έχει διαφθαρεί...από το γάμο Friendrich Nietzsche

----------


## Driver

''(Duke, whats happening to us?)................... looks like you are...fucked ;) ............Duke, it was our first time.....''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmjdP57L8_Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGoSRtNhjhE

----------


## Driver

''what is that?''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dqjWX0pzck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_BhLbB3M9A

''are you confusing me with someone else?......Maria?....i dont know why..but i just love it here......why didnt you tried to save me?............lost?..........oh its you..........i am...you want me to be.......it doesnt matter who i am...i m here for you James...see, i m real''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tysvNGGFN3M&feature=related

----------


## Driver

''what about Kouper?..(forget him)......''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNw58nU-p1Q

''i m ready to step up to a gate into another time...or maybe its an other world.....(are you crazy?).....''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq3r2D4yxGM&feature=related

----------


## Driver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOBIia5_MNE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMtx-r8NlIw

----------


## Driver

''my name is Merlin....yeah, really?....please, please....hihihihi......can you do this one?.....can you tell me where i am.....(it seems you are lost in time).....(here its nowhere)....''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLkJN1BkpGE

''ya ha.....oooohh.....ouououhh....ouiouirr...''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqvuZMycOk

''oshi toki....(dear Mario...princess Toadstool)....(ouaouahhrr)''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXcRfMTF3ZY

----------


## Driver

''relax dax..it could be worse...(its worse)...(no jak...eco is too unstable)...(oopsy daisy)...(yeah thats what happened)''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmcdcyZL79A

''get the sword....''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThfWezaxPV0

''and where do you think you are going with my daughter?....''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJcPYE4KPG4

''ahhhh help....racoon city......''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsLzrB3US-8&feature=related

----------


## Driver

<3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc2hhef-Nzo

''but kratos had no need for the love of peti gods......''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs2o19ydQLA

----------


## Driver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d27l7Fh6rE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcnErZU0z8I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFiuD_82QA8&feature=related

''left right long''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edfpU8W4bls

----------


## Driver

''three, two, one, GO!''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN3h9AGQSCY

''you ll be juiced up''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKoKuOag09U

----------


## Driver

''NOOOOH''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8NaZZa54cs

''AAAHH''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bceOW8GRZmI

----------


## Driver

''take its time...hell''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQGO46QGlbk

''and its not like I m fucking crazy''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaGSSrp49uc&feature=related

''whats that sound?''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gr4bBmG9XQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1QdBK6DB3E

----------


## Driver

<3

''grenades!''

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5qVB_L6AqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUjXvXPYmrE&feature=fvwrel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQh07jW1kNg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk_3Ju4f7dE

----------


## Driver

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH4pCr-wIc0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rCPDPDxXUY

----------


## Driver

''So many nights your soul has slept so well, but its time for you to realize how the others slept...and then you will see Us we are.......tormented souls, that the only thing we wanted was true help....and no more pain....and if that night comes and you still wont realize what have you been doing so long...then there is only one thing left.....our true pain will become yours no matter what we sacrifice for that''

----------


## Joann

Σουλούπι, μπόϊ, μικρομεσαῖο,
ὕφος τοῦ γόη, ψευτομοιραῖο.
Λίγο κατσούφης, λίγο γκρινιάρης,
λίγο μαγκούφης, λίγο μουρντάρης.

Σπαθὶ ἀντίληψη, μυαλὸ ξεφτέρι,
κάτι μισόμαθε κι ὅλα τὰ ξέρει.
Κι ἀπὸ προσπάππου κι ἀπὸ παπποῦ
συγχρόνως μποῦφος καὶ ἀλεποῦ. 

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΣΟΥΡΗΣ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Between the thought and the real there is a hole, an abyss, a void. The truth is first of all the effect of a separation, a loss, or a voiding. -Alain Badiou

----------


## γιώτα2

Ζησε τη στιγμη.Μην τρεχεις μπροστα....Υπαρχει πολυ γευση ζωης στο "τωρα"

----------


## Instant

> Δεν είμαι τρελός.


Αυτό κι αν είναι δήλωση εδώ μέσα.

----------


## Instant

> Το ένα βρίσκεται στη σκιά


Είναι ο τίτλος ενός τραγουδιού. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Που πηγαίνει η σκέψη σας, σε τι;

Προσωπικά το σκέφτομαι σαν να ψάχνει κάποιος την καρφίτσα στα άχυρα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

When we were kids, all we wanted to do was grow up. Now all we want to do is be a kid again.

----------


## Driver

...don t have a price...loving you is cherrybite...cause you know that baby i ...i m your biggest fun..i ll follow you, till you love me...papa..paparazzi...baby there is no other superstar you know that i ll be..papa..paparazzi...promise i ll be kind...but i wont stop untill that love is mine... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2smz_1L2_0&ob=av2n

R.E.S.P.E.C.T. to LADY GAGA!!!!!!!! (and to Mister Gaou Gaou!)

----------


## Driver

i like you a lot, lot...think you re really hot, hot...know you think you re special when we dance really crazy...glamophonic, electronic, disco baby...girls, girls, girls...i like girls in cars...babes, babes, babes....i ll buy you drinks in bars...peerfect creatures....with hairspray and denim...and women, women, women....i LOVE them, i LOVE them....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qTw1kkFvlU

R.E.S.P.E.C.T. to all the perfect creatures that are women, around the world!.....feed me!! little gods....and if you give me a nectar of yours...i promise...i ll be your golden soul warrior....untill i become the next god of war....(next one please...:P)

----------


## Driver

woman we ve had a real good time and i wish you the best on your way, eh eh...you didn t mean to hurt me, i never thought we d fall out of place, eh eh....i have something that i love long long, but my friends keep ah-telling me that something is wrong...that you miss someone and eh, there s nothing else i can say........................you wish me you never hutrted me that way...eh eh....eh eh....there is nothing else we can say.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oUJcUijI1A

R.E.S.P.E.C.T. to all the ones that are in pain, from the thing that is called ''L <3 E''

----------


## Instant

Δεν είμαστε τρελοί, φταίει το σύστημα.

Jeffrey Goines

----------


## Instant

Το να είσαι τρελός σημαίνει ότι η πλειοψηφία έχει την εξουσία.

Jeffrey Goines

----------


## Instant

Αν οι τρελοί ήταν έξω και επικοινωνούσαν με τον έξω κόσμο η τρέλα θα περνούσε από τα καλώδια του τηλεφώνου στους λογικούς και θα είχαμε επιδημία τρέλας.

Jeffrey Goines

----------


## Instant

Πάρε τα μικρόβια για παράδειγμα. Τον 18ο αιώνα δεν υπήρχε απόδειξη για την ύπαρξη τους. Και έρχεται αυτός ο γιατρός, προσπαθεί να πείσει κυρίως τους άλλους γιατρούς ότι υπάρχουν αυτά τα μικρά πράγματα, τα μικρόβια που σε αρρωσταίνουν καi λέει στους άλλους γιατρούς να πλένουν τα χέρια. Είναι τρελός; Μικρά αόρατα πραγματάκια. Πως τα λένε; Μικρόβια; Την περασμένη βδομάδα παραγγέλνω ένα χάμπουργκερ. Ο τύπος το ρίχνει στο πάτωμα. Το σηκώνει, το σκουπίζει με τα χέρια του και μου το δίνει. Μικρόβια του λέω. Δεν υπάρχουν μικρόβια μου λέει. Συνομωσία για να πουλάνε απολυμαντικά και σαπούνια. Είναι τρελός έτσι; 

Jeffrey Goines

----------


## Instant

Δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη λέξη τρέλα εδώ μέσα.

Dr. Goines

----------


## Instant

Ο πατέρας μου είναι ο Θεός. Ζήτω ο πατέρας μου.

Jeffrey Goines

----------


## Joann

Ηappiness in intelligent people is the rarest thing I know.

Ernest Hemingway

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Eγω σκεφτηκα το ενα παιδί μου, το ενα που δημιουργησα... βρισκεται παντα στη σκια.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Abandon the search for Truth. Settle for a good Fantasy..

----------


## Instant

> Eγω σκεφτηκα το ενα παιδί μου, το ενα που δημιουργησα... βρισκεται παντα στη σκια.


Χαχα, μα δε το σκέφτηκα εγώ, το έψαξα απλά να βρώ τι σημαίνει αυτή η λατινική έκφραση, αλλά λέω αυτό που ξέρεις ήδη. Το ένα στη σκιά, δηλαδή.. Η σκιά δηλώνει την έννοια της ανυπαρξίας σύμφωνα με τις λαικές εκφράσεις "έχει γίνει σκιά από την πείνα" για παράδειγμα. Τώρα ποιό είναι το ένα.. μπορεί να είναι κάποιο μυθικό τέρας ποιός ξέρει... χαρακτηριστική σκηνή σε αρκετές ταινίες πάντως είναι χαρακτήρες παιδικοί να ακούνε φωνές από τους νιπτήρες της τουαλέτας. Κάποιος να ζητάει βοήθεια. Κάποιος που δεν ζεί. Με πιο ρεαλιστικά κριτήρια η έκφραση αυτή μπορεί απλά να σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει πρωτιά.

----------


## Instant

> Abandon the search for Truth. Settle for a good Fantasy..


Προσωπικά δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο να κάνω.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

We can regard our life as a uselessly disturbing episode in the blissful repose of nothingness. -Arthur Schopenhauer

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Οne's man's meat is another man's poison (τι είπα τώρα ε; δεν έβρισκα και τίποτ' άλλο πάντως κλασικό)

----------


## Instant

> Οne's man's meat is another man's poison (τι είπα τώρα ε; δεν έβρισκα και τίποτ' άλλο πάντως κλασικό)


Κατά κάποιο τρόπο έτσι είναι εκτός κι αν το φτήνει το πόισον ο άντρας που δεν ευνοείται.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Chaos is rejecting all you have learned, chaos is being yourself. -Emil Cioran

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Η ζωή μου είναι σα να με χτυπούσαν με αυτή. Φ.Π

----------


## Mynrael

" Life is a beautiful ship but iam lost at sea "

----------


## Instant

Το όνομα μου τούβλο, το όνομα της πηγάδι.

----------


## Mynrael

Faith is not something to grasp, it is a state to grow into.

----------


## Instant

Είμαι έτοιμος να παλέψω για το καλό της χώρας. 

Πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας το 90.

----------


## Instant

/,./.μ,/μ.,',./μ.,/μ.,/μ.,/μ.,

----------


## Instant

/μ,./,././,./,./,./,./,.

----------


## Instant

Θέλω να γράψω μίνι έκθεση για τα επαγγέλματα ανθρώπων που έχω γνωρίσει. Μερικά εδώ, βάλτε κι εσείς αν θέλετε/ βαριέστε η θέλετε να με ακολουθήσετε στο συγγραφικό μου έργο.

Αρχαιολόγος: Δεν έχω δει φτυάρι ούτε ζωγραφιστό.
Βιβλίοθηκάριος: Δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ μου βιβλίο στον ελεύθερο μου χρόνο.
Γιατρός: Είμαι πολύ περήφανος αφού περνάω καλύτερα από όλους, η καλύτερη θεραπεία είναι το γελιο.
Δικηγόρος: Είμαι ένα μεγάλο βιβλίο κανόνων αλλά στην ουσία δεν έχει σημασία οι κανόνες αλλά η κριτική σκέψη.
Έμπορος: Όταν με ρωτάνε μερικοί τι δουλειά κάνω και τους απαντάω νομίζουν πως πουλάω όργανα!
Ναυτικός: Ο κόσμος με θεωρεί ψεύτη και δεύτερο καλύτερο στο σεξ μετά τους ζωγράφους αλλά εγώ τα έχω δει όλα εκεί έξω.
Λογιστής: Είμαι πλέον μεγαλύτερη μαφία από τους γιατρούς αλλά δεν το διατυμπανίζω.
Προγραμματιστής: Το πρώτο μάθημα που μας μαθαίνουν είναι πως να τοποθετούμε τη δισκέτα στον σκληρό δίσκο.
Πωλητής: Είναι ένα καλό σεμινάριο, δεν διάβασα ποτέ μου πολύ αλλά ξέρω να λάμπω, στην ουσία δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι πουλάω αλλά να είμαι περιζήτητος πωλητής.

----------


## Instant

Παρέα είναι όσοι έχουν δουλειά και φαίνεται πως όλοι έχουν δουλειά εκτός από ελάχιστους.

----------


## Instant

Μη νιώθετε τόσο καλά εντομάκια τώρα που μπήκα εγώ, θα με θυμηθείτε, ο ήλιος λάμπει για όλους.

----------


## Joann

Τίποτε δεν είναι πιο επικίνδυνο από το να είσαι υπερβολικά μοντέρνος. Διατρέχεις το κίνδυνο να γίνεις ξαφνικά υπερβολικά ξεπερασμένος.

OSCAR WILDE

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Το μοναδικο μερος στον κοσμο οπου υπαρχει πραγματικη ισοτητα ειναι το νεκροταφειο.

----------


## Instant

Μερικές σκέψεις που κάνω προτού πέσω για ύπνο.

Όλοι ξέρουμε πως καλλιτεχνικό ταλέντο και εγκέφαλλος δεν συναντάνε τον ίδιο άνθρωπο.
Όμως ο Ντα Βίντσι ήταν η εξαίρεση. Ξέρεις τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------


## RainAndWind

There is no "true" or "natural" masculinity or maleness that originates in men; nor does femininity or femaleness originate in women. 
On the contrary, the idea that men and women are stable identities is a fiction that disguises itself as a law of nature and culture; a law that regulates the field (gender relations) it purports to describe.

Ambiguous genders disrupt the normative heterosexual arrangements.

Desire is not inherent to the subject; desire makes me take part in a movement. It is not important to know where it is coming from but instead
to know where it is going. Grosz 1994

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Η μυστικη πηγη του χιουμορ δεν ειναι η χαρα, αλλα η λυπη.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

_Κανείς δεν είναι γέρος αν δεν αρχίσει να μετανιώνει αντί να ονειρεύεται._

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Αν κρινεις τους ανθρωπους, δεν εχεις χρονο να τους αγαπησεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Please God if you can t make me thin, make my friends fat.

----------


## Lacrymosa

"Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self-esteem, make sure that you are not, in reality, surrounded by ASSHOLES."

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Το χρημα δεν εκφυλιζει τον ανθρωπο, τον αποκαλυπτει.

----------


## sheldon

"Δεν πιστεύω σε τίποτα, δεν ελπίζω σε τίποτα, είμαι ελεύθερος" Καζαντζάκης

----------


## Κύκνος

"A life without freedom is not a life"...

"Life for me, in this state has no dignity…
You’re sitting here, three feet away...
But for me, those three feet are an impossible journey"...

Ramón Sampedro

----------


## Instant

Δεν μπορείς να συμβουλέψεις έναν άνθρωπο να αγαπάει, μπορείς όμως να τον αγαπήσεις.

----------


## ALIA

"Δεν πιστευω στο Θεο αλλα μου λειπει." Τζουλιαν Μπαρνς

----------


## ALIA

"Η κοινη λογικη ειναι η συλλογη των προκαταληψεων που αποκταμε μεχρι τα δεκαοχτω μας χρονια." Αινσταιν

----------


## μαρκελα

"Η ασφάλεια αποτελεί ως επί το πλείστον μια δεισιδαιμονία. Δεν υπάρχει στη φύση, 
ούτε τα παιδιά την αντιλαμβάνονται. Το να αποφεύγεις τον κίνδυνο δεν είναι ότι 
πιο ασφαλές σε μακροπρόθεσμη βάση από την πλήρη έκθεση. 
Η ζωή είναι είτε μια τολμηρή περιπέτεια ή τίποτα". Helen Keller

----------


## RainAndWind

φεγγαράκι μου λαμπρό

----------


## μαρκελα

...φέγγε μου να περπατώ να πηγαίνω για ποτό!!!!!!!!!!!! λολ

----------


## RainAndWind

Να πηγαίνεις, να πηγαίνεις, ένα σου χρειάζεται πάντως. Μη σου και δύο/ και τρία. Μπας και γλιτώσουμε από τις παπαρολογίες σου δω μέσα και τα θέματα ημέρας διήμερου και τριήμερου που ίσως επακολουθήσουν.

----------


## μαρκελα

..ξέρω ότι κάτω απ' την σκληρή μαγκιά σου, υπάρχει πολύ ευαισθησία κι ανθρωπιά!
Δεν μπορώ ν' αντιπαρατεθώ πλέον μ' αυτό που κατάλαβα ότι μου ταιριάζει.

----------


## axl100

Κοριτσια μου θυμηζετε εντονα σκηνη απο "12 πηθηκοι", μη μαλωνετε για το τηλεκοντρολ τουλαχιστον, εγω το'χω χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## μαρκελα

> Κοριτσια μου θυμηζετε εντονα σκηνη απο "12 πηθηκοι", μη μαλωνετε για το τηλεκοντρολ τουλαχιστον, εγω το'χω χαχαχαχαχα


!alx.. που είδες να μαλώνουμε? Εγώ από την μεριά μου δεν βλέπω τσακωμό πάντως.
Αλλά κι από την άλλη μεριά μου κάνει κάτι σαν από " τα παιδία παίζει ". Κακό είναι;
Εξ άλλου τα παιδάκια και τσακώνονται και τα βρίσκουν και δεν τα βρίσκουν..

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Life is made up of years that mean nothing and moments that mean it all.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Αποφασισα να ειμαι ευτυχισμενος, επειδη κανει καλο στην υγεια. Βολταιρος.

----------


## Goofy

"Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο" (Τάλαινες, που το αντέγραψαν απ' τον Κούρκουλο, που του το 'γραψε ο Φώσκολος, που το 'κλεψε από μηχανικό πλοίου)

----------


## Body-Rocker

_"Pessimist: One who, when he has the choice of two evils, chooses both"_

Oscar Wilde

----------


## λιλιουμ

Μιας και ειπες για πεσσιμιστες, εχω αλλο ενα:

http://media.carddit.com/a/t0x2tGd7H.jpg

----------


## Joann

Να συγχωρείς τους εχθρούς σου. Αυτό τους κάνει να σε μισούν περισσότερο.
OSCAR WILDE

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> "Δεν πιστευω στο Θεο αλλα μου λειπει." Τζουλιαν Μπαρνς


αχ και μένα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

_Μην φοβάσαι τον θάνατο γιατί η πίκρα του θανατου έγκειται ακριβώς στον φόβο του

Σωκράτης_

----------


## void

" Η Αγάπη είναι ένα θύμα του σωματέμπορα εγωισμού μας "

Κική Δημουλά

----------


## RainAndWind

The only real alternative to negotiated compliance is either total resistance or asocial self-exclusion.
Catherine Bell

Through ritual, people address the properties of nature they desire to control.
Richard Matteoli

We worry about what a child will become tomorrow,
yet we forget that she is someone today.
Stacia Tauscher

How rude!
Jar Jar Binks

----------


## λιλιουμ

Όταν κάποιος σου λέει "σ'αγαπάω" χωρίς να σε βλέπει...
μην περιμένεις να σου πει "φεύγω" και να σε κοιτάει στα μάτια...

Γιαννης Ριτσος

----------


## μαρκελα

"Να μην αναζητώ μία θέση απ' όπου θα μπορώ να κάνω κάτι χρήσιμο,
αλλά να κάνω κάτι χρήσιμο από εκεί όπου πραγματικά βρίσκομαι." 

C.G. Jung, Ελβετός Ψυχίατρος

----------


## void

*Πρόσεξε τις σκέψεις σου-γίνονται λόγια
Πρόσεξε τα λόγια σου-γίνονται πράξεις
Πρόσεξε τις πράξεις σου-γίνονται συνήθειες
Πρόσεξε τις συνήθειές σου-γίνονται χαρακτήρας
Π ρ ό σ ε ξ ε τ ο χ α ρ α κ τ ή ρ α σ ο υ -γ ί ν ε τ α ι η μ ο ί ρ α σ ο υ*

Χαλίλ Γκιμπράν

----------


## ALIA

"Η ποιηση ειναι ενας ψυθιριστος υπαινιγμος... την ποιηση δεν την εννοουμε, πρωτιστως τη νιωθουμε..." Κικη Δημουλα

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"To the world you are one person but to one person you are the world."

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"Kiss the girls and make them cry."

----------


## Gothly

I'd rather be hated for who I am, than loved for who I am not.
Kurt Cobain

----------


## deleted-member30-03

''Τώρα που είναι ΤΖΑΜΠΑ αγάπα, γιατί μετά θα κοστίζει και αυτό ΠΑΛΙΟΜΑΛΑΚΑ!''

----------


## λιλιουμ

“All that we are is the result of what we have thought. The mind is everything. What we think we become.”

“Peace comes from within. Do not seek it without.”

“To understand everything is to forgive everything”

“You will not be punished for your anger, you will be punished by your anger.”

“Those who are free of resentful thoughts surely find peace.”

“However many holy words you read,However many you speak, what good will they do you If you do not act on upon them?”

“We are shaped by our thoughts; we become what we think. When the mind is pure, joy follows like a shadow that never leaves.”

“You cannot travel the path until you have become the path itself”

“An idea that is developed and put into action is more important than an idea that exists only as an idea.”

“There is nothing more dreadful than the habit of doubt. Doubt separates people. It is a poison that disintegrates friendships and breaks up pleasant relations. It is a thorn that irritates and hurts; it is a sword that kills.”

“The way is not in the sky. The way is in the heart.”

“Teach this triple truth to all: A generous heart, kind speech, and a life of service and compassion are the things which renew humanity.”

“The whole secret of existence is to have no fear. Never fear what will become of you, depend on no one. Only the moment you reject all help are you freed.”

“No one saves us but ourselves. No one can and no one may. We ourselves must walk the path.”

“There are only two mistakes one can make along the road to truth; not going all the way, and not starting.”

“The secret of health for both mind and body is not to mourn for the past, worry about the future, or anticipate troubles, but to live in the present moment wisely and earnestly.”

“To conquer oneself is a greater task than conquering others”

“Better than a thousand hollow words, is one word that brings peace.”

“To keep the body in good health is a duty...otherwise we shall not be able to keep our mind strong and clear.”

“Hatred does not cease through hatred at any time. Hatred ceases through love. This is an unalterable law.”

“Whatever words we utter should be chosen with care for people will hear them and be influenced by them for good or ill.”

“All wrong-doing arises because of mind. If mind is transformed can wrong-doing remain?”

“Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment.” 

“Do not overrate what you have received, nor envy others. He who envies others does not obtain peace of mind.”

“He is able who thinks he is able”

“He who experiences the unity of life sees his own Self in all beings, and all beings in his own Self, and looks on everything with an impartial eye.” 

“Holding on to anger is like grasping a hot coal with the intent of throwing it at someone else; you are the one who gets burned.”

“I do not believe in a fate that falls on men however they act; but I do believe in a fate that falls on them unless they act.”

“In a controversy the instant we feel anger we have already ceased striving for the truth, and have begun striving for ourselves.” 

“It is a man's own mind, not his enemy or foe, that lures him to evil ways. “

“Just as treasures are uncovered from the earth, so virtue appears from good deeds, and wisdom appears from a pure and peaceful mind. To walk safely through the maze of human life, one needs the light of wisdom and the guidance of virtue.” 

Boύδας

----------


## λιλιουμ

«Αν θες να κάνεις τους ανθρώπους να κατασκευάσουν καράβια, μη κάνεις φασαρία προσπαθώντας να τους συγκεντρώσεις, να τους αναθέσεις εργασίες και να τους βάλεις να κόβουν ξύλα. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να τους κάνεις να ποθήσουν το μεγαλείο και την απεραντοσύνη της θάλασσας» 
Antoine De Saint-Exupery

----------


## RainAndWind

Μι λάικς λίλιουμ αυτό το παραπάνω.

----------


## Κύκνος

"Whoever looks for the truth, deserves punishment for finding it"

"This is hell"

Από την ταινία "21 grams" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZXR9ZrRR2c

----------


## λιλιουμ

"Γεννηθήκαμε μια φορά και δεν γίνεται να γεννηθούμε και δεύτερη, κι είναι βέβαιο πως δεν θα υπάρξουμε ξανά στον αιώνα τον άπαντα.
Εσύ όμως, ενώ δεν εξουσιάζεις το αύριο, αναβάλλεις την ευτυχία γι' αργότερα.
Κι η ζωή κυλά με αναβολές και χάνεται, κι ο καθένας μας πεθαίνει μες στις έγνοιες." 

Επίκουρος

----------


## λιλιουμ

Και αγγλιστι

"A happy and eternal being has no trouble himself and brings no trouble upon any other being; hence he is exempt from movements of anger and partiality, for every such movement implies weakness." Εpicurus

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"An insincere and evil friend is more to be feared than a wild beast, a wild beast may wound your body, but an evil friend will wound your mind." -Buddha

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"We will be relentless in our pursuit for perfection. We won't ever be perfect - but in the process we will achieve greatness." -Vince Lombardi

----------


## λιλιουμ

«Δεν έχεις χάσει το χαμόγελο σου. Είναι ακριβώς κάτω από τη μύτη σου. Απλά το έχεις ξεχάσει!!!!»

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

<<Να μην ξεχναμε! Οσο πιο ψηλα πεταμε,τοσο πιο μικροι φανταζουμε σε εκεινους που δεν μπορουν να πεταξουν>> Νίτσε << Η αγαπη ειναι η μονη ικανοποιητικη απαντηση στο προβλημα της ανθρωπινης υπαρξης>> Εριχ Φρομ <<Η μονη ασφαλεια της ζωης βρισκεται στο να γλεντας της ζωης την ανασφαλεια ! >> Σκοτ Πεκ και ενα πολυ ομορφο ποιηματακι απο τον Μπρεχτ <<αν μεινουν τα πραγματα ετσι οπως ειναι, εισαστε χαμενοι,φιλος σας η αλλαγη,η αντιφαση συμμαχος σας,απο το ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ,πρεπει ΚΑΤΙ να κανετε,μα οι δυνατοι πρεπει να γινουνε τιποτα.ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΠΑΡΝΗΘΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΑΡΝΟΥΝΤΕ>> .....τι να πει κανεις...και επικαιρο !

----------


## λιλιουμ

"Ο αδύναμος δεν μπορεί να συγχωρέσει ποτέ. Η συγχώρεση είναι ικανότητα των δυνατών" M. Ghandhi

----------


## axl100

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net...15357667_n.jpg

----------


## Curie

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m1...7k7o1_1280.jpg



*Όλα τα ζώα, εκτός από τον άνθρωπο, γνωρίζουν ότι σκοπός της ζωής είναι η απόλαυση της!*
_
Σάμουελ Μπάτλερ



__+100100 ​από μένα!!!_

----------


## deleted-member30-03

"Στις γυναίκες αρέσει αυτό που ακούν, στους άντρες αυτό που βλέπουν". -Marcel Achard

----------


## λιλιουμ

http://www.quotepictures.net/wp-cont...ober-heart.jpg

Μπορει να μην ισχυει σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις, αλλα ισχυει για αρκετους, τσεκαρισμενο..

----------


## Curie

*Οι άμυαλοι άνθρωποι λένε τις ανοησίες αλλά οι μυαλωμένοι τις κάνουν.*

*Μ.Έμπνερ-Έσεμπαχ*

----------


## Curie

*Υπάρχεις όταν, και μόνο όταν, είσαι ελεύθερος να κάνεις πράγματα χωρίς να υπάρχει ορατός στόχος, χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως λόγο και προπάντων, χωρίς να βρίσκεσαι υπό την δικτατορία της αφήγησης κάποιου άλλου.*


*Nassim Taleb*

----------


## twoweeks

ζωη ειναι παιχνιδι με το φαγητο και βουτιες στη πισινα

----------


## twoweeks

Ο Δ. ήταν σε άριστη φόρμα σήμερα. Οι φύλακες προσπάθησαν να τον αναγκάσουν να λάβει τη δόση, ότι κι αν είναι αυτό που του δίνουν και κατάφερε να τα πάρει και τα τέσσερα με μιάς. Κεφάλι, πόδια και χέρια, αίμα παντού. Λένε πως ένα από τα παιδιά μπορεί να μην ξυπνήσει ποτέ. Μακάρι να ήμουν τόσο ελεύθερος.

Ουίλσον - Τόση ελευθερία

----------


## twoweeks

Πιστεύω πως μάντεψα λάθος για την δόκτωρ Σοφία. Μου εξήγησε πως η μανία μου για έλεγχο "θα μου κλέψει το μέσα" βρήκα και όλες αυτές τις αναφορές από τα ίδια μου τα χέρια για έναν κατάδικο να πηδήξει πάνω μου απλά και μόνο για να τον τιμωρήσω. Τζίφος αλλά πιστεύω πως μπορώ να κάνω κάτι καλό εδώ με την οικογένεια. Λοιπόν έχουμε μια ευκαιρία να επιβιώσουμε από το τρελοκομείο εκεί πάνω, μετά μπορεί να πάρουμε τη πόλη πίσω.

Διευθυντής Νίγκελ - Η φυλακή μου

----------


## ALIA

Ο δρομος προς την ευτυχια ειναι παντοτε υπο κατασκευη...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα δεν ελπιζω τιποτα εχω ξενερωσει.

----------


## ~Lucy~

> Δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα δεν ελπιζω τιποτα εχω ξενερωσει.


like ;)

"tough times don´t last, but tough people do."

----------


## sball

οσο και να τον τιναξεις μετα το κατουρημα η τελευταια σταγονι θα κολησει στο βρακι

----------


## deleted-member30-03

I laugh in the face of danger. -Lion King 

You don't know the power of the dark side. -Star Wars

If real is what you can feel, smell, taste and see,
then 'real' is simply electrical signals interpreted by your brain. -Matrix

----------


## Lacrymosa

*"Suicide is a permanent fix than a temporary solution. The trip of life is expensive. But the toll of death is free".*

----------


## sball

"I hated all prostitutes and continue to hate them. I went to meet them for sex but suddenly other pictures came into my head. I heard voices which ordered me to kill. Once I thought about strangling my fiancée, but I restrained myself."


Antonis Daglis committed suicide on 2 August 1997.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonis_Daglis

----------


## fragile

"ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΣΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΜΑΣ"


"ΠΑΡΑΔΟΞΩΣ ΤΑ ΣΚΟΤΑΔΙΑ, ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΟΚΟ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ"



"Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΤΣΟ ΚΑΜΠΙΕΣ-ΦΥΣΗΞΕ ΧΡΙΣΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΠΕΤΑΛΟΥΔΕΣ"


"ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΣΠΙΘΑ ΟΠΩΣ-ΟΠΩΣ.ΘΑ 'ΡΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΨΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΩΣ"

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Cities are the abyss of the human species -Jean-Jacques Rousseau

----------


## carry

*Ένας αριθμός*

Στο σύντομο αφήγημα του Τσέχωφ «Ένας αριθμός» η δεσποινίς Ιουλία αντιπροσωπεύει τον άβουλο ανθρώπινο τύπο• δεν τολμά να διεκδικήσει τα δικαιώματά της και συχνά πέφτει θύμα οικονομικής και κοινωνικής εκμετάλλευσης. O Τσέχωφ σκιαγραφεί με απλό και ευτράπελο τρόπο την παθητική ψυχολογία, η οποία χαρακτήριζε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη γυναικεία συμπεριφορά τα παλαιότερα χρόνια.

Tις προάλλες φώναξα στο γραφείο μου τη δεσποινίδα Ιουλία, τη δασκάλα των παιδιών. Έπρεπε να της δώσω το μισθό της.
- Κάθισε να κάνουμε το λογαριασμό, της είπα. Θα 'χεις ανάγκη από χρήματα και συ ντρέπεσαι να ανοίξεις το στόμα σου... Λοιπόν... Συμφωνήσαμε για τριάντα ρούβλια* το μήνα...
- Για σαράντα.
- Όχι, για τριάντα, το έχω σημειώσει. Εγώ πάντοτε τριάντα ρούβλια δίνω στις δασκάλες... Λοιπόν, έχεις δύο μήνες εδώ...
- Δύο μήνες και πέντε μέρες...
- Δύο μήνες ακριβώς... Το 'χω σημειώσει... Λοιπόν, έχουμε εξήντα ρούβλια. Πρέπει να βγάλουμε εννιά Κυριακές... δε δουλεύετε τις Κυριακές. Πηγαίνετε περίπατο μετα παιδιά. Έπειτα έχουμε τρεις γιορτές...
Η Ιουλία έγινε κατακόκκινη και άρχισε να τσαλακώνει νευρικά την άκρη του φουστανιού της, μα δεν είπε λέξη.
- Τρεις γιορτές... μας κάνουν δώδεκα ρούβλια το μήνα... Ο Κόλιας ήταν άρρωστος τέσσερις μέρες και δεν του έκανες μάθημα... Μονάχα με τη Βαρβάρα ασχολήθηκες... Τρεις μέρες είχες πονόδοντο και η γυναίκα μου σου είπε να αναπαυτείς μετά το φαγητό... Δώδεκα και εφτά δεκαεννιά. Αφαιρούμε, μας μένουν... Χμ! σαράντα ένα ρούβλια... Σωστά;
Το αριστερό μάτι της Ιουλίας έγινε κατακκόκινο και νότισε. Άρχισε να τρέμει το σαγόνι της. Την έπιασε ένας νευρικός βήχας, έβαλε το μαντίλι στη μύτη της, μα δεν έβγαλε άχνα.
- Την παραμονή της πρωτοχρονιάς έσπασες ένα φλιτζάνι του τσαγιού με το πιατάκι του... Βγάζουμε δύο ρούβλια... Το φλιτζάνι κάνει ακριβότερα γιατί είναι οικογενειακό κειμήλιο, μα δεν πειράζει... Τόσο το χειρότερο! Προχωρούμε! Μια μέρα δεν πρόσεξες τον Κόλια, ανέβηκε ο μικρός στο δέντρο και έσκισε το σακάκι του... Βγάζουμε άλλα δέκα ρούβλια... Άλλη μια μέρα που δεν πρόσεχες, έκλεψε μια καμαριέρα τα μποτάκια της Βαρβάρας. Πρέπει να 'χεις τα μάτια σου τέσσερα, γι' αυτό σε πληρώνουμε... Λοιπόν, βγάζουμε άλλα πέντε ρούβλια. Στις δέκα του Γενάρη σε δάνεισα δέκα ρούβλια...
- Όχι, δεν έγινε τέτοιο πράμα. μουρμούρισε η Ιουλία.
- Το 'χω σημειώσει!
- Καλά...
- Βγάζουμε είκοσι επτά ρούβλια, μας μένουν δεκατέσσερα.
Τα μάτια της Ιουλίας γέμισαν δάκρυα. Κόμποι ιδρώτα γυάλιζαν πάνω στη μύτη της. Κακόμοιρο κορίτσι!
- Μα εγώ μια φορά μονάχα δανείστηκα χρήματα. Μονάχα τρία ρούβλια, από την κυρία, μουρμούρισε η Ιουλία και η φωνή της έτρεμε... Αυτά είναι όλα όλα που δανείστηκα.
- Μπα; Και γω δεν τα είχα σημειώσει αυτά. Λοιπόν, δεκατέσσερα έξω τρία, μας μένουν έντεκα. Πάρε τα χρήματά σου, αγαπητή μου! Τρία... τρία, τρία... ένα και ένα... Πάρ' τα...
Και της έδωσα έντεκα ρούβλια. Τα πήρε με τρεμουλιαστά δάχτυλα και τα έβαλε στην τσέπη της.
- Ευχαριστώ, ψιθύρισε.
Πετάχτηκα ορθός και άρχισα να βηματίζω πέρα δώθε στο γραφείο. Με έπιασαν τα δαιμόνια μου.
- Και γιατί με ευχαριστείς;
- Για τα χρήματα.
- Μα, διάολε, εγώ σε έκλεψα, σε λήστεψα! Και μου λες κι ευχαριστώ;
- Οι άλλοι δε μου 'διναν τίποτα!...
 - Δε σου 'διναν τίποτα. Φυσικά! Σου έκανα μια φάρσα για να σου γίνει σκληρό μάθημα. Πάρε τα ογδόντα σου ρούβλια! Τα είχα έτοιμα στο φάκελο! Μα γιατί δε φωνάζεις για το δίκιο σου; Γιατί στέκεσαι έτσι σαν χαζή; Μπορείς να ζήσεις σ' αυτό τον κόσμο αν δεν πατήσεις λίγο πόδι, αν δε δείξεις τα δόντια σου; Γιατί είσαι άβουλη;
Μουρμούρισε μερικά ευχαριστώ και βγήκε.

Ά. Τσέχωφ (Διηγήματα)
μτφρ. Κ. Σιμόπουλος, Θεμέλιο

----------


## ALIA

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι αγνοούν τις δυνατότητές τους. Είναι σαν μια πεταλούδα που πάντοτε ζούσε μέσα σε ένα κλειστό βάζο. Όταν το βάζο ανοίξει, η πεταλούδα παραμένει μέσα γιατί κανείς δεν της είπε ότι μπορεί να πετάξει.

----------


## ALIA

Κανείς δε θα σου περάσει αλυσίδες αν πρώτα εσύ δεν τον αφήσεις να σου πάρει τα μέτρα.

----------


## jackrabit

η καλυτερη πηγη γνωσης ειναι η αμφιβολια,,,,Galileo Galilei,,,,

----------


## secretly

ειναι ενα ονειρο η ζωη,με διαφορα πως στους μεγαλυτερους εφιαλτες δεν υπαρχει κανεις για να σε ξυπνησει..

----------


## ALIA

"Ο απαισιόδοξος παραπονιέται για τον άνεμο. Ο αισιόδοξος περιμένει τον άνεμο ν’ αλλάξει. Και ο ρεαλιστής ρυθμίζει τα πανιά."

William Arthur Ward, Αμερικανός συγγραφέας αυτοβοήθειας

----------


## ALIA

"Απαισιόδοξος είναι κάποιος που αναγκάστηκε να ακούσει πάρα πολλούς αισιόδοξους."

Don Marquis, Αμερικανός ποιητής & Αρθρογράφος

----------


## Joann

http://www.athensvoice.gr/sites/defa...7596-72136.jpg

----------


## carry

_Ή Ελευθερία, ή ησυχία. Πρέπει να διαλέξετε. Ή θα είσαστε ελεύθεροι, ή θα είσαστε ήσυχοι. Και τα δύο μαζί δε γίνονται
_Θουκυδίδης

----------


## Adzik

> _Ή Ελευθερία, ή ησυχία. Πρέπει να διαλέξετε. Ή θα είσαστε ελεύθεροι, ή θα είσαστε ήσυχοι. Και τα δύο μαζί δε γίνονται
> _Θουκυδίδης


telio!!!!!!!!!

----------


## carry

*Διαφωτισμός είναι η ανάδυση του ανθρώπου από την αυτοεπιβαλλόμενη ανωριμότητα*
Εμμάνουελ Καντ
(κλίκ)

----------


## soft

http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...40398456_n.jpg

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> ειναι ενα ονειρο η ζωη,με διαφορα πως στους μεγαλυτερους εφιαλτες δεν υπαρχει κανεις για να σε ξυπνησει..



πόσο δίκιο έχεις...

----------


## carry

_Who said that time heals all wounds? It would be better to say that time heals everything except wounds. With time, the hurt of separation loses its real limits. With time, the desired body will soon disappear, and if the desiring body has already ceased to exist for the other, then what remains is a wound… disembodied.

__R.I.P. Chris Marker_

----------


## carry

_Άνευ όρων ελευθερία είναι το αντίθετο της ελευθερίας
_

_Δικαιοσύνη υπέρ πάντων σημαίνει ότι η προσωπικότητα του ατόμου πρέπει να υποταχθεί στο συλλογικό καλό.
_


_Ελευθερία χωρίς δικαιοσύνη είναι η αγριότητα του πιο ισχυρού.

Και η δικαιοσύνη χωρίς ελευθερία είναι η κυριαρχία του συρματοπλέγματος.
_



*

Αλμπέρ Καμύ* (1913-1960, Νομπέλ Λογοτεχνίας το 1957)

----------


## μαρκελα

" *Δεν είναι δυνατόν να προκύψει κρίση την επόμενη βδομάδα! Το πρόγραμμά μου είναι πλήρες* "_ Κίσσινγκερ_

χαχαχα αμ έτσι εξηγείται τώρα, το "μαζύ τα φάγαμε!" του χοντρού..

----------


## the_downward_spiral

"Αν κοιταξεις ενα σχιζοφρενη στα ματια , θα νομιζει οτι εισαι μια απο τις γκομενες που δεν εχει"
Εγω εβγαλα το παραπανω αποφθεγμα που δεν βγαζει νοημα...γιατι οποια βλεπω την ερωτευομαι:Ρ
Σιγουρα το χουν πει και χιλιαδες αλλοι...

----------


## μαρκελα

Δύο άνθρωποι αγαπούν ο ένας τον άλλο, μόνο όταν είναι ικανοί να ζήσουν ο ένας χωρίς τον άλλο, αλλά διαλέγουν να ζήσουν μαζί!

Η δυστυχία σχεδόν πάντα δείχνει ότι υπάρχει ένας δρόμος που δεν ακολουθήθηκε. 
Ένα ταλέντο που δεν καλλιεργήθηκε, ένας εαυτός που δεν αναγνωρίστηκε. Μια κατάσταση που χρειάζεται αλλαγή!. (Lawrence Leshan)

----------


## deleted-member30-03

To know the right, yet to dally with the wrong, is the philosophy of death.

----------


## Άγνωστος

Η ζωή είναι σκατά και μετά πεθαίνεις.

----------


## Άγνωστος

Είμαι αισιόδοξος σήμερα...

----------


## deleted-member30-03

You don't love a woman because she's beautiful, she is beautiful because you love her.

----------


## Adzik

Η ελευθερια μου δεν τελειωνει εκει οπου αρχιζει η ελευθερια του αλλου,αυτη η φραση αναφερετε στο δικαιωμα και οχι στην ελευθερια,το δικαιωμα σου δεν εμποδιζει την ελευθερια σου,..μπορω ισως να προσβαλω τον διευθηντη μου..μπορω να βγω γυμνος στον δρομο,οστοσο οσο ελευθερος κι αν ειμαι..δεν μπορω να βγω απο το παραθυρο πετοντας,:)

τι ειδους ελευθερια ειναι μια ελευθερια που καθοριζεται παντοτε απο κατι?

.................................................. ..........

και ολοι αυτοι οι συλογισμοι που καναμε για να υποστηριξουμε την ελευθερια ειναι καθαυτοι λαθος γιατι η εργασια μας ξεκινησε απο μια λαθος ιδεα,εστω κι αν στην διαδρομη περασαμε απο αληθινα συμπερασματα, η παρεκληση προερχεται απο την συγχηση της ελευθεριας με την παντοδυναμια,
γιατι ο ορισμος''ελευθερια ειναι να κανει κανεις οτι θελει'' ειναι ο ορισμος της παντοδυναμιας και οχι της ελευθεριας, και παντοδυναμοι δεν ειμαστε,κανεις δεν μπορει να κανει ακριβως και παντα αυτο που θελει...μπορει να επιλεξει ομως το τι θα κανει...¨:)

Xorxe mpoykai-ο δρομος της αυτεξαρτησης

----------


## Κύκνος

"Η αληθινή καλωσύνη του ανθρώπου δεν μπορεί να φανερωθεί με απόλυτη καθαρότητα και απόλυτη ελευθερία παρά μόνο απέναντι σ' αυτούς που δεν εκφράζουν καμία δύναμη...
Η πραγματική ηθική είναι οι σχέσεις μ' αυτούς που είναι στο έλεος μας..."

Μίλαν Κούντερα


(Μόλις το είδα στο ίντερνετ και μου άρεσε πολύ και συμφωνώ απόλυτα...)

----------


## arntaben

If you give it all youve already won

----------


## Deleted-150217

εγώ θα γράψω κάτι που διάβασα στο twitter μου το πρωϊ
Τόλμα μω το κερατάκι μου μέσα!!!Τόλμα!!! Δεύτερη ζωή δεν έχεις...

----------

